# The Malazan Book of the Fallen: The Burning of Kindle



## Friday (Jun 13, 2010)

This is the in-character thread for the The Malazan Book of the Fallen game using the Mutants and Masterminds 2nd Edition system.  The game is based in the world of Steven Erikson's Malazan Book of the Fallen novels, and details can been found in the OOC thread: 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/277157-malazan-book-fallen-recruiting-m-m-2nd-ed.html.

In the Free City of Kindle, a small city that sits to the north of Greenwater Lake on the Rhivi Plain. Its position is neither strategic nor particularly advantageous in terms of trade or resources but Kindle has prospered. It may not match the tall spires of Pale or the cosmopolitanism of Darujhistan, but it has its own charms.
Kindle is governed by the Five Houses:
House of Blades, essentially the city’s own assassin’s guild which serves the functions of keeping petty squabbles amongst the other Houses from spilling out onto the cobbled streets of Kindle
House of Faith, these are representatives of the many religions that have temples within Kindle’s walls
House of Wyrd, a collection of prominent mages and scholars
House of Manners, the nobles of Kindle that can trace their lineage back to the city’s founding
House of Coins, arguably the most influential House as it comprises the city’s most successful, and therefore wealthy, merchants
The expansion of the Malazan Empire had appeared to pass Kindle by, lying so far to the west it was believed that this small city had been largely ignored by Malazan strategists. Boasting little of import save its excellent relations with the Rhivi tribes and as such indirectly support the efforts of the mercenary company the Crimson Guard, and the Ascendant Caladan Brood, to drive back the encroaching forces of the Malazan Empire. 
But news has arrived of Pale’s fall, and the Empress has turned her eye from the ‘glittering jem of Genabackis’ that is Darujhistan to the west. The legendary Moon’s Spawn, which had been described as: “ ..Ragged as a blackened tooth, the basalt fortress was home to the most powerful enemy the Malazan Empire had ever faced. High above the earth, Moon’s Spawn could not be breached by siege. Even Laseen’s own undead army, the T’lan Imass, who travelled as easily as dust on the wind, were unable, or unwilling, to penetrate its magical defences.”, was said to have been driven off by the Malazan High Mage and his cadre. Even now a Malazan company as detached itself from the clearing of Pale and is moving towards Kindle across the Rhivi Trail towards Greenwater Lake…

You have been hired into the service of a merchant known as Goble Fenn, known to have a great deal of influence within the House of Coins, and while he has not laid out the specifics of his needs for your services he has offered a substantial amount of coin for them (or 'houses' as the currency is imaginatively known in Kindle...).  Goble has asked that you all meet him in the Griffin's Nest this evening where he will elucidate somewhat.

The night begins in the Griffin's Nest, a small but well known inn on the edge of the Fisherman's Quarter.  The night air is cool with a slight breeze, carrying with it the almost palpable sense of tension through the crowded streets of Kindle.  Something about this 'tension' sets those with magical sensitivities a little on edge.  
The Nest is abuzz with talk of the approaching Malazan force, on its way to stake the Empress' claim for Kindle.  
Rumour has it the Houses are locked in a bitter argument over how the Malazans should be dealt with.  The nobles and merchants clamour for peace and surrender, for Kindle to welcome the approaching army in the hopes that the Malazan hegemony will not crush them.  However the mages and priests of the city hold no hope for a peaceful strategy, having heard of the nearby city of Pale's struggle against the Malazans and its subsequent fall.  Tales of slaughter, virulent sorcery and the devastating Moranth munitions have become the cornerstone of their arguments.

[sblock=OOC]I do have a small, badly drawn, map of Kindle but I need to get it scanned in and so I'll try to do that this week, if would make the place names make a little more sense and be handy for you guys to refer to as well...assuming you can make out my scrawl!
Feel free to holler if you have any questions, or if you think I've missed anything out![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 14, 2010)

Helicrates enters the inn, helmet in hand, displying his black hair a beard, strained with a few silver and white hairs. His heavy tunic obscures the metalic armor that covers his body. The armor could not be removed since he doned it the first time. Nor his sword could be taken away from him, or he would suffer the illest of curses. 
He walked parsimoniously by the place, searching for his employee. A sword for hire he was, and although not entirely happy with that fact, he found mercenarisms was more than suitable for a person like him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

Durzo is feeling a little put out this evening.  Rumors of an impending invasion have many people jumpy and the archer is feeling inconvenienced for the changes it promises to bring to the city.  An invading army is never good for business.  They usually aren't hiring and the victim's don't pay enough for the risks involved to save their backsides.  

It's too bad, he was coming to like Kindle and that serving wench over at the Rusty Nail Pub was always good for a romp in the hay.  Maybe he should finish up this quick job and take the maid off to somewhere else, as he looks at the boats in the water.

He shakes his head, "Baah, no more thoughts of the wench's bosom." He continues down the street to the Griffin's Inn.   He walks in and notices the liveliness of the common room, peering around to casually check faces for this Goble fellow.  Not seeing him yet, he heads over to the bar to get some ale, admiring the cleavage of a passing barmaid in the process, "Yo, Sal! Give me a stout one, if you please."

He leans against the bar, elbow resting on the top, while he holds his ale in the other hand.  He settles in to wait.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2010)

Just after Helicrates enters a man with a dark but not black robe, his left hand and arm covered by the robe's sleeves. Teth Narkil looks like he had originally a darker complexion, but got paler somehow. As he moves through the room, the candles on the tables flare slightly up as he passes by. He sits down near Durzo and asks: "This time you are sure we are expected here?"

[sblock=Image]




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

Durzo looks down at Teth with a nod of greeting, but speaks again to the bartender, "Sal! Get me two more mugs and small cask, if you please."  Once delivered, he places the money on the counter and joins Teth at the table pouring him an ale.

"Aye, not my usual haunt, but the Goble fellow probably thinks this where we like to hang out.  Service is better over at the Rusty Nail, at least when Trixy's working, especially when she's working me.  I see Helicrates is here too, he should spot us shortly and come over.  I expect we are going to need a more private table though.  Mayhaps Mr. Fenn has arranged such." 

He calls back to the bartender, "Hey Sal, did a Goble Fenn reserve a private room or booth tonight?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2010)

At the shouting, Helicrates can't avoid to notice the pair sitting on a table. There's a mug for him already. With thirsty eyes and a grin in his face, he approaches the assambled pair. 
*"My greetings to you my comrades. Is our employer here already?" *he asks loudly.* "I hope he has enough houses to pay for a fine group such as us."* he sits down.


----------



## Friday (Jun 15, 2010)

Supper at the Griffin's Nest

Short and balding, with sweat beading on his grimy forehead, Sal the bar-keep grunts at the shout from the mercenary.  He nods sharply at Lari, the youngest barmaid who makes her way deftly through the other clientele to the table the three mercenaries sit at.  
Eyeing the three somewhat nervously, Lari toys with the fabric of her grubby dress.
"Um...Sal says that Mr Fenn arranged dinner out back, loadsa fancy stuff, and he'll be along soon" 
With a hurried nod and curtsy, Lari points vaguely towards a door at the rear of the inn and scurries away.

[sblock=Interior of The Griffin's Nest]http://www.theguild2.com/images/screens/Tavern.jpg[/sblock]

You make your way to the Griffin's 'private dining' room, such as it is.  In reality, a small backroom with a table and chairs hastily dragged in to it.  A shutterless, grimy window that looks out onto stables at the rear of the tavern allows dull moonlight to cast eerie shadows into the room.  
Candles on the table sputter into life at Teth's presence, illuminating someone already seated opposite the door.  Flickering light draws a narrow, wisened face into sharp relief.  Lank grey hair sits on her shoulders, resting on torn and dirty clothing.  Eyeless sockets still give the impression that you are being watched.  
"Reign in your Warren sorcerer" rasps the figure, "I suspect I am somewhat _flammable[\i].
Five places have been set at the table, the withered creature motions for you all to sit.  The rooms smells oddly of damp and mildew, despite looking simply dry and dirty._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Durzo gives Helicrates a look that says, _apparently not yet_.  He looks up at the timid girl, "Thankee lass, we'll be there shortly." He hands her the money for the ale and gives her a friendly pat on the bottom as she turns away.

Durzo agrees with the latest arrival, "Aye, better get some money up front too.  Credit ain't gonna do any good with the city facing a potential siege. Shall we take our ale and see about this splendid spread the girl mentioned?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2010)

Teth inhales deeply, sucking his power deeper into himself, like the air. There is a strange taste to the air in there. "So, what can we do for you?"  he asks professionaly, but still curious about the 'being' before him.

[sblock=ooc]
will add here my standard 'spell list' ASAP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2010)

*"What sort sorcery is this?" *asks Helicrates to Teth, with doubt in his face. He stands ready, for in such a strange creature he would never trust.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Durzo's eye narrow in suspicion, _what deviltry is this? what has Goble gotten himself into._  He responds out loud, "Don't know who or what you are, but the price of our services just went up, methinks."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)



Voda Vosa said:


> *"What sort  sorcery is this?" *asks Helicrates to Teth, with doubt in his  face. He stands ready, for in such a strange creature he would never  trust.




"Someone who practice or at least has benefited of the Hood's path I would guess." Teth answers professionally. "Again, what do you want and what will you pay?"

[sblock=ooc]
Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2010)

Helicrates agrees with Durzo with a nod. 
*"So you say someone is manifesting himself though this... thing? Why then are here so much more chairs here if there will be no more people attending to this meeting?"* he says suspiciously.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"Or she has bound her life force to a dead body." Teth answers professionally. "But ask her himself if you are such interested how she did it."

[sblock=ooc]
Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jun 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I will be posting after the weekend, just been a bit busy! In case you guys are wondering where I've got to![/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jun 21, 2010)

Supper at the Griffin's Nest

"You are not far wrong, Wizard" says the creature hoarsely, "I am Candour  and your employer, Master Fenn, has requested my presence at your table tonight.  Won't you sit? What have you to fear from an old _dead_ woman?" 

Candour stands, allowing the candlelight to flicker over her features more fully, pallid white skin and eyeless sockets.  Her skin is torn in places, revealing the white bone beneath.  A clavicle here, a humerus there.  

There is a knock at the door to the private dining room and a mild _creak_ as someone opens the door and enters. 

"Hello my friends!"

Standing at the door is Master Fenn, a jovial expression on his round, reddened face.  He is a large man, dressed in expensive silks and fine furs.  He wears a long coat, hemmed with white fur, that drags on the floor but lies open around his rotund frame.  Rings sit snugly on his pudgy fingers as he waves his hands towards the table.

"Sit, sit! Our generous and hospitable bar-keep shall soon bring us fine wines and a mouth-watering feast!" 

Squeezing past the edge of the table, Goble takes a seat next to Candour who sits down as he does.  

"Looking well bone witch! As beautific as ever!" he says, no hint of irony in his tone, "Now gentlemen, don't be alarmed! Candour here is an old friend, a dead one in fact!" he chortles.
"I have asked her here to Read for us"

At this, Candour reaches down and brings forth a grimy pack of cards.  She sets them down on the table and _looks_ at you all expectantly.  

[sblock=Teth]The sorcery you sense here is indeed Hood's Warren, there would appear to be some sort of necromancy at work here.  To know more would require a fuller unveiling of your own warren, which you suspect Candour might notice.  The pack of cards she has put on the table is a Deck of Dragons.[/sblock]

[sblock=Durzo]The spirits invested in your weaponry recoil at Candour's presence, something about her horrifies them - you can feel that, but you don't know why or what it is[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2010)

Durzo is not comfortable with his weapons acting strange on him, _hopefully Teth has this in order_.  He cautiously sits down at the table, a little wary but his voice comes across as nonchalant, "By all means read away."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 22, 2010)

Helicrates sits, but it is evident that he is no pleased with the walking corpse sitting in front of him. He is tense and his moves short, quick and presice, as anticipating trouble.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth also agrees to start the reading...

[sblock=ooc]
Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]A post is forthcoming! I promise....damn this pesky need to work![/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2010)

The Reading of the Deck of Dragons

A grim smile settles on Candour's skeletal face, her hands flutter across the deck and draws a card from the top.  With a deft flick of her wrist, the card flips over to settle on the centre of the table.  As it hits the wooden surface, a slight sense of pressure is felt.
"Hood, King of High House Death" Candour intones, "His hand dominates this table"
The witch's thin hands move quickly, bony fingers clutching three more cards in quick succession and throwing them down around the first card.  In turn before Telas, Durzon and Helicraters.
"Before you Wizard, the Queen of Dreams smiles on you, the Herald of High House Life...there is good to come of what lies ahead"
The card depicted the indistinct shape of a man, surrounding by a source of shining light, holding a goblet of water in his hands.  
"And you..." Candour turned to Helicraters, a frown on her withered face, "You, soldier...whom have you betrayed? No, no...whom have you _angered_?"
Candour flips the card over, it shows a young woman wrapped in furs with pure white hair that flows behind her and fills the rest of the image.  Her face, while beautiful, carries a hard and cold expression.
"Sister of Cold Nights, an unaligned ascendant, not active for some time....her gaze is narrowed on you, soldier"
Candour reaches for a third card, throwing it before Durzo with a grunt.  It shows a figure wrapped in black clothing, their face obscured by a black cloth wrapped around their head.  In each hand the figure holds a knife, something dark drips from each blade.
"Assassin, High House Shadow" Candour cocks her head to one side, looking straight at Durzo, "Something hunts you....some_one_ in fact, not a wrong-doing..not a crime...there is a _functionality_ to their task..'ware blades in the night my dear"
Candour sits back, seeming tired despite her condition.  Shallow breath rattles through her narrow chest and she remains silent.  
"Well!" exclaims Goble, clapping his hands together, "Wasn't that enlightening? Yes indeed! Perhaps we shall enjoy some fine food...ah yes, a knock at the door and here a pretty chit of girl brings us a fine feast!"
Lari enters the room, deftly balancing several plates on her hands and setting them down before each person seated, save for Candour whom the girl studiously avoids looking at.  The witch appears slumped in her seat, head bowed.
"Now tuck in, friends! And once we are done, I shall furnish you with some Houses for an evening's work and mayhap you can escort the good lady back to her abode?" Fenn pauses to ram a chunk of steak into his mouth, then continues talking while he chews "It wouldn't do to leave a lady to walk home alone!"
He punctuates his ramble with a sharp jab of his fork into the air, grinning profusely.  

[sblock=OOC]A map of Kindle is forthcoming! As will images of the cards your characters have been shown tonight![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2010)

Helicrates likes what he sees.* "Well if such a beautiful lady is focusing on me, I'll be flattered. And anxious to meet her personally." *he says, obviously not understanding anything. 

As the food is served, and Fenn speaks, the soldier can't but frown. He asks, while eating with the same demeanor of Fenn *"Work? What work? I just sat here. I won't deny some houses, but I'll like to know what am I supposed to do."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2010)

Durzo is a little unsettled about this mention of a potential bounty on his head, but after a moment he just shrugs, _bah, I will just keep an eye out.  They just might be getting more than they bargained for_.

Aloud, "Alright, houses are good, if we were paid to listen, I'll not be complaining.  I guess we can escort the lady home, then.  After that, then what?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"As my companions says, this isn't a great task, I don't see many people bothering the bone witch... but what is our true task?" Teth also asks.

[sblock=ooc]
Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jul 2, 2010)

"Ah yes!" exclaims Goble, waving a pudgy finger at the mage "You're _true_ task! An astute one, aren't you wizard?"
Goble grins and bites down on a piece of crusty bread, picking the crumbs that fall to his plate in an oddly delicate manner.
"I have hired you, of course, to protect my interests...we are in for some interesting times my friends, interesting times indeed! Who knows what will happen when these unruly, ungainly Malazans march upon fair Kindle!"
Candour raises her head suddenly, a corpse's smile upon her withered face.
"What will happen? I have told you, my fat friend" she hisses, turning her eyeless gaze on Teth, "It will all end, in _fire_"
An awkward silence follows as Goble, for the first time this evening, seems lost for words.  He soon recovers.
"Still! Gentlemen, allow me to elucidate....I am a rich man, with possessions of substantial worth as is befitting an influential member of the House of Coins.  I have need, occasionally, of mercenaries such as yourselves for matters of protection..protection of my _assets_" explains Goble, waving a hand in such a way that seems to encompass the witch.  
"Candour, here" he continues, "Is an old friend, and she has done me many favours in her..ahem..life, and as such I find she is in some difficulty and so would do my best to..ah..repay her kindness" he beams at each of you.
"But before we get all caught up in that, I would charge you first to see that kind Lady Candour reaches her abode unharmed, she lives down yonder street in the Plainsview District, near what remains of the south-easterly Plainswatch Wall"
Goble winks at Durzo, grinning again.
"You'll find many of your countrymen there as well my friend, the Rhivi frequent the area from what I'm told"
Goble stops, mercifully, and reaches into his robes and pulls out a small simple coin-bag.  
"A first payment, for your services this evening" he says, pushing the bag towards Helicraters, "I suspect you sir, under the regard of the Sister of Cold Nights, must surely be the most trustworthy and must keep the coin for your comrades, no?"

[sblock=OOC]At this point, ask what questions you will and I'll provide the responses and so on. Or if anyone has any specific things they want to do they can do now.  I'm going to put the next bit because from what I've gathered at the last point, you're all prepared to escort Candour home (whether or not she needs it is another matter...) but do let me know if that's not the case![/sblock]

On stepping outside in the night air, a cool breeze takes with it the smell of ale and sweat from the open door of the tavern.  Candour stands among you, a thick cloak wrapped around her that leaves only her bone-thin hands exposed.  She clutches a hood around her head, hiding her face in shadows.
The street is fairly quiet, one or two people walk down the street toward the Griffin's Nest.  The moon casts a dull light over wet cobbles from an earlier downpour.  
The Griffin's Nest sits at a cross-roads of sorts, to your right and round a corner lies Temple Way which is home to the many religions of Kindle.  Behind you is the Fisherman's Quarter, that borders onto Greenwater Lake.  Further to the left is a road, known as House's Argument, that leads up Mael's Bell Hill where the Assembly Hall resides.  
"That road, past Temple Way, leads to Plainsview" murmurs Candour, gesturing with one hand, "We must 'ware footsteps in the moonlight"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2010)

"Certainly" Says Helicrates as he picks the bag, and makes it disappear under his armor into a secret compartment, after searching for the other two silent approval. 

After walking outside, the man parsimoniously puts on his helmet, and in a violent move uncovers himself from the heavy tunic that until then covered his armored body and his sharp blade, strapped securely to his belt. He rolls his tunic around his left arm and shoulder, exposing the shiny armor on the right, and concealing his left arm. 

*"Then lets be on our way, keep your eyes peeled and your senses with you comrades." *he says valiantly as he strides forward, not waiting for anyone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2010)

Friday said:


> "I have hired you, of course, to protect my interests...we are in for some interesting times my friends, interesting times indeed! Who knows what will happen when these unruly, ungainly Malazans march upon fair Kindle!"
> Candour raises her head suddenly, a corpse's smile upon her withered face.
> "What will happen? I have told you, my fat friend" she hisses, turning her eyeless gaze on Teth, "It will all end, in _fire_"
> An awkward silence follows as Goble, for the first time this evening, seems lost for words.



Durzo is not lost for words, "No kidding. The city will burn, women will be raped and everything will be pillaged."
Listening to Goble talk, he is wary for any trickery or falsehood.
_<<OOC: Sense Motive +9>>_


Voda Vosa said:


> *"Then lets be on  our way, keep your eyes peeled and your senses with you comrades." *he  says valiantly as he strides forward, not waiting for anyone.



Durzo puts a hand on the armored man shoulder, "Hold friend, perhaps we should do this right, eh?  Why don't I scout ahead about 30-40 feet and you two flank our charge here."  He pulls his cloak about him and covers his head with his hood and hunches over slightly, thus altering his general appearance.  Gone is the confident archer, now he looks like a dullard militia man trudging home after a long day on duty.  He is prepared to slip into the shadows if his companions agree.
_<<OOC: Disguise +9, Notice +11, Stealth +14>>_


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"Making us a bit more obvious will aid Durzo's task. I also like to see where I step." Teth says, and with a word and a gesture, appears a heatless fire on his hand, giving light like a torch.

[sblock=ooc]

Use Environmental control: light.

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jul 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Just a quick FYI for reference, here is a map of Genabackis - the continent you're all on.  Kindle is located (but unfortunately, not marked since this is not MY map ) in the nook of Greenwater Lake.

A proper post is upcoming![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 5, 2010)

*"If you wish to, go ahead. I'll be here to guard over these two. Keep your guard up, perhaps you'll be far away if troubles arise for me to reach you quickly enough."* Helicrates agrees with the nimble Durzo.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Durzo replies, "Not too worry, I will stay about 30-40 feet ahead, depending on the shadows and such en route.  If somebody ambushes me, you guys are close enough to support me I should think."

Now that his companions are ready he moves ahead to scout their path to escort Candour to her destination.


----------



## Friday (Jul 5, 2010)

[sblock=Durzo]On studying Goble's open, round countenance you cannot discern anything about his expression or manner that hints at falsehood.  His words are genuine.

Anyone you walk past pays you little attention, you surmise they take you for a lowly guardsman or mercenary.  There are no light sources on this street, as such.  Light from windows in houses lining the street is the only source of illumination apart from Teth's conjured light.  

Scouting ahead, you note that one side-street is particularly dark - experience would tell you it is a fine place for an ambush.  The skittering of _something_ across roof slates draws your eye to a house on the very corner of the road you are to take to Candour's house but nothing appears silhouetted by the moon.[/sblock]

Teth's warren-fire casts a dull circle of light around himself, Helicraters and the bonewitch but throws nearby shadows into stark relief.  Light from windows scythes across the cobbled street, dim but allowing you to see clearly for ten or so feet ahead. 
Candour shuffles along between the two of you, holding her hood and cloak close about her.  
"Your friend dances through the shadows better than a Claw" rasps Candour, jerking her head in the direction of Durzo who is now hard to see in the dim light.  Indeed, neither Teth nor Helicraters can make out the form of their comrade ahead.  
The undead witch turns her head towards Helicraters, reaching out a hand towards his armour but not touching it.
"She must have been so angry with you, child" she murmurs, half to herself then adds in an urgent tone "A warren has opened here tonight, somewhere nearby...it carries the breath of ash..I do not know it..."

[sblock=Helicraters]Where Candour's hand hovers, your armour will tingle slightly.  There is no pain and nothing untoward happens but you have the impression that the witch has garnered some information from it....who knows with mages?[/sblock]

[sblock=Teth]Your own knowledge of the Warrens does not indicate a particular one that fits the witch's odd description, but a ripple of power flows across your 'magical' senses and you also sense that a warren has opened nearby but you cannot tell the 'flavour' of it.  Because of this uncertainty, the best you can do is determine that it is either near to you and a powerful unveling (i.e. someone entering this world through a warren), or further afield in the city and of lesser power (i.e. another mage doing something similar to yourself - does that make sense?).[/sblock]

======
FYI For everyone: I'm going to tell you this because you would all either know, have heard of it or one of you would have known and told the others.  The Claw are the Malazan Empire's assassins.  They are adept at poison-craft, magery and more orthodox approaches to assasination and should be considered particularly dangerous.  Empress Laseen created the Claw as part of the assertion of her power when she took the throne of the Empire.  Just something to bear in mind!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2010)

Durzo gives a soft whistle, the signal that his companions should proceed with caution.  He fades further into the shadows, gets his bow ready, and prepares to cover the two areas where he thinks an attack might come from.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

ooc: Teth's shield bracket is already activated. I nothing happens, he will just proceed as stated.


----------



## Friday (Jul 11, 2010)

[sblock=Durzo]Your careful eye is drawn to a patch of darkness in a nearby alleyway, no matter how the light falls around it the patch remains impenetrable to your sight.  The sound across roof tiles came from the building that alleyway sits next too.  A small metal object whips out of the alleyway towards your companions[/sblock]

Candour grunts as something strikes the centre of her forehead, she stumbles back.  A small throwing knife appears to have lodged itself in her head, the neat handle jutting out from the papery skin stretched across her skull.  
On looking around you, there are no others in the street and the knife has been thrown from some distance ahead.  Durzo remains unseen up ahead of you, his earlier whistle-warning having made its way to your ears.  
Two people emerge from the shadows of a doorway about ten feet to the left of the group, wrapped in black cloaks with hoods hiding their faces.  One of them carries a crossbow and is swinging it in your direction.
"Is this the one?" asks the figure with the cross bow, the voice neutral but vaguely feminine.
"Yes...though I was not aware there were _guards_...kill them" says the other.

OOC
We're about to enter some combat! So bear with me....
Durzo can act first - because he will have noticed something earlier.  
If I could get a note of all your initiative scores, that'd be great.  Then we can get on with our encounter in initiative order thereafter.
I've got those maps aswell - these are the small versions but one details the streets and districts of Kindle, whilst the other details places of importance - you'll see the Griffin's Nest and Candour's House on that one.  If anythings not clear, just give me a shout! 
You guys are currently walking along the dotted line that is the boundary between the Gadrobi Quarter and the Plaza of the Houses near the centre of the city...heading out to Candour's House on the plains.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2010)

Durzo’s CS
_<<OOC: Not quite sure I am doing this right but here goes.>>_

Durzo, seeing an object fly towards his companions, decides whatever threw it must be hostile and fires a magic blast from his bow. He remains in place hiding in the shadows.
  [sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+12=22)
Surprise Round?
Standard Action: Ranged Attack (1d20+9=18) with Magic Bow with Accurate Arrow (+2 more?)
Damage: 6+4 for Surprise Attack
Move Action:  Hide again Stealth (1d20+14=25)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth looks at the situation, ready to cast a new spell.

[sblock=ooc]
BTW: Durzo is PL 10 with jis bow
(att +9(+11), dam +10. Both attack specialization and sneak attack count for PL purpose. Just to say.

Initiative (1d20+1=14)


Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2010)

[sblock=Durzo]Your arrow strikes the very centre of the shadowy area ahead, but you hear the metal of the arrowhead skitter across stone - it sounds as though it missed.  Stepping back into the shadows yourself, you do hear a hiss of surprise from the area you fired your arrow into[/sblock]

The cloaked woman hefts her crossbow and fires at Teth, the bolt spinning towards him in the darkness and striking him.  The air ripples slightly as the bolt cuts through the wards of his bracers.

[sblock=Teth]Can you give me a Toughness save vs a DC of 16? Don't think your bracers are useless, this was just an extraordinarily good shot...apologies [/sblock]

The second cloaked figure remains still, seeming content to watch the woman's attack.

Candour has fallen to her knees, one hand reaching up to touch the handle of the throwing knife that now protrudes from her forehead, muttering something under her breath.  

OOC
If you guys can post your next actions - that's the surprise round out of the way and your attackers got to act first.
And I'm not a whizz with the combat rules, so if you think there's something not quite making sense then give me a shout!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

The warrior sees the undead lich falls back with the knife in its head. Believing it mortally wounded, Helicrates griths his teeth, draws his sword and charges the nearest of the two attackers.* "You will pay direly for you insolence maggot!"* and he swings his sword hastily.

_Initiative: 18
Attack: 12 (if hit, lethal damage is 5, paralisis is 4 and Absortion(physical) is 2)_


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

Not sure if his first arrow hit or not, Durzo shifts to the other target.  It's moving and aggressive so it may be more of a threat.  He fires and then moves location trying to hide again.
[sblock=Actions]_Was hoping you knew more what you were doing Friday, 'cause I don't._ 
Standard Action: Ranged Attack  (1d20+9=16) with Magic Bow with Accurate Arrow (+2 more?)
Damage: 6 (+4 for Surprise Attack?)
Move Action:  Hide again Stealth  (1d20+14=15) Oops[/sblock]______________________





 Durzo’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

_It's really easy: 
Take my attack for example: I'm trying to get a higher attack result than the enemy defense. If I score a hit, the enemy must make a toughness save against my damage (5, so it's 15+5, the save DC is 20.) if he saves, he ignores the damage, if not, he gets an injured condition. Also, Helicrates Gladius paralyzes and absorbs physical attacks. So if the enemy is hit, he must also save vs paralysis (DC= 10+4: 14. Note that toughness DC are 15 + dmg bonus, whereas other saves are vs DC= 10+ power rank/effect bonus). If Helicrates is hit, he substracts 2 (from his absortion ability) from the damage bonus of the enemy attack.
 If the remaining bonus is +0 or greater, Helicrates makes a normal Toughness save against the remaining damage bonus, other-wise he ignores the attack’s damage completely. After absorbing damage, as a reaction, he can immediately use Boost on a particular trait or Healing on self.

So what happened was that Durzo hit, but the baddy made his save._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Even as his bracers weren't able to completely stop the bolt, their magic and a quick step keeped Teth from harm, but the attack still ruins his aim as his incantion wildly misses the cloaked woman.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+1=14)

Toughness save (1d20+6=22)

Accurate +2 Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) (1d20+8=9)

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jul 13, 2010)

OOC
I have a better grasp than I thought...

Helicrates sword slices through the air as the woman side-steps the swing, her cloak fluttering around her.  The crossbow falls to the ground, clattering loudly on the cobbles, and she draws a long-knife from the recesses of her cloak.  Her grim smile disappears as she screams, Durzo's arrow having found it's target in her left shoulder.  

The cloaked man's head snaps round, eyes narrowing on Durzo as he is backlight by the sudden flickering of light from a nearby window.  It seems someone has taken this inopportune moment to light a candle in their home.
"There!" he snaps, pointing sharply at the soldier, "Another one!"

[sblock=Durzo]Your second arrow not only hit, but it hurt too! The woman failed her toughness save.  Unfortunately, you also became visible as the one who has yet to attack notices you - you're so good at stealth! That was a baaaad roll [/sblock]

A second throwing knife flies out of the alleyway ahead, spinning towards Teth but this one rebounds harmlessly off his wards and falls to the ground.  

[sblock=OOC]
To recap - there are three attackers but one has remained hidden in an alleyway up ahead, near Durzo's position.  Two are standing near Teth, Helicrates and Candour - Helicrates has charged the woman and swung for her, unfortunately missing her but one of Durzo's invested arrows has found its way into her shoulder blade.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2010)

Hearing his first target speak, Durzo realizes he better shoot him again.  He curses the back lighting and shifts again into the shadows, using that ability of his to hide in plain sight.  He lets fly another arrow from the darkness, this time back at the man who spoke.
[sblock=Actions]Move Action:  Hide again Stealth  (1d20+14=21)
Standard Action: Ranged Attack  (1d20+9=23) with Magic Bow with  Accurate Arrow (+2 more?)
Damage: 6 (+4 for Surprise Attack, not anymore maybe)[/sblock]______________________






 Durzo’s CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2010)

There's something wrong in Durzo's stats. He can't have an attack bonus beyond the campaign power level, and if he does, he must trade off defense (or was it toughness?) I think.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2010)

ooc: I saw it, too. But we should discuss it (if we do) in the ooc thread.)


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2010)

Durzo's arrow whistles through the night air, the cloaked man's calm expression suddenly changing as he realises it moves towards him unerringly.  The arrow strikes him squarely in the chest, the force of it shattering bone and burying the head deep.  Flecks of blood cover his mouth as he splutters, bleak surprise on his features, as he topples backwards and hits the ground.  

Nearer to Durzo's position the hidden knife-thrower steps into the street, his cloak parted to reveal a brace of throwing knives, of which two rest in gloved hands.  

[sblock=OOC]I took into account Durzo's revised attack and damage....my chap was simply rubbish with his saves  so he's out...
Teth and Helicrates, you guys have still to act before I can have my guys retaliate...assuming they survive much longer [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2010)

The warrior takes another swing, this time more aimed. He uses his training to fuel the blow with extra power.

_
1d20+5+2(all out attack)18 to hit, DC 20 (+5 dmg). Helicrates takes -2 to defense until his next turn for using all out attack. _


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

New flames erup from Teth's hands, but there seems to be some other magic around, as he finds it very difficult to hit anything...

[sblock=ooc]

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (1d20+6=15)

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jul 18, 2010)

Helicrates sword scythes through the air, driven by the warrior's impressive strength, striking the woman's side and cutting through what little leather armour she was wearing.  She reels backwards, striking her head against the wall behind her.  
Seemingly dazed, she is unable to avoid Teth's sorcerous blast.  The power of Telas scorches her face and upper body, the woman falls to the ground.  She appears to still be alive, her chest rises and falls slowly. Ragged breath is drawn through blistered lips.  

Further ahead, the third attacker turns and dashes towards the alleyway.  
"Not so fast, assassin" rasps a familiar voice behind you.
There is a dull _clunk_ as something metallic falls on the cobbled street, Candour strides forward.  The damage to her papery skin across her forehead evident.  
"A scraping of otataral on your blades?" she sneers, "Not enough to stop the Bone Witch!"
Stretching out a hand, Candour hurls virulent sorcery towards the running figure.  Grey sickly tendrils snake over the cobbles quicker than the eye can follow and envelope the last attacker, quickly smothering a scream.  With her other hand, Candour gestures to the burnt woman and further power strikes her.  The woman screams harshly, in a manner that has less to do with pain that seems possible given her injuries.  
As the sorcery ebbs away, all that is left of the two cloaked figures is polished bone.  
The undead witch points at the man Durzo shot.
"That one is not from Kindle, he is no Knife of the House of the Blades"

[sblock=OOC]Otataral is a rare ore, mined and controlled exclusively by the Malazan Empire.  It is the antithesis of magic, and exerts a powerful deadening effect on sorcery and the mages who come into contact with it.  A common punishment in the Empire for all criminals, mage and mundane alike, is to be sent to the Otataral Isle to mine the ore.  Most mages sent there go mad, as do many others.  The long-term effects of otataral on the human body is not really known.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2010)

Helicrates can't hide the disgust of the image the bone witch displays with her foul powers. He sheathes his sword and envelopes himself in his robe again, the cursed glow of his armor hidden behind the thick cloak.
*"Let's move on, these corpses won't hurt us now."* he says, glancing one last time to the skeletal remains of the attackers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2010)

Durzo slips of the shadows to wave at his companions, to signal that he is continuing to scout ahead.  He slips back into the shadows again and leads the way.

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Jul 21, 2010)

"My house lies less than a bell from here" says Candour, stepping over the skeletal remains of your attackers, "I am grateful for your assistance, servants of Goble Fenn...I trust he rewards you appropriately.."
Seeming to note Helicrates discomfort, Candour's head snaps round and looks at the warrior.
"How curious, cursed warrior, that you are horrified that my power takes something of another's life, when....." her rasping voice drifts off, as though distracted, "Further warren's open this night...Telas, Meanas, Rashan, many others....all coated with the breath of ash...."
The witch strides on.
Durzo has slipped into the shadows once more, invisible to all but the most perceptive sight.


----------



## Friday (Jul 21, 2010)

*Musings on Kindle*

_"It had long been noted that the Houses of Kindle were frequently wrapped up in their squabbles, perhaps to the detriment of Kindle itself, with the exception of the House of Blades who were often the 'tool' used to bring such arguments to an end.
The House of Wyrd and the House of Faith clashed, frequently.  Master Glim, a mage of Serc - master of his Warren no less, and an astute scholar - lead the House of Wyrd and fashioned it into an organised cadre of sorcerers, claiming the sorcerous protection and proliferation of Kindle as their domain.  This was an area that oft times, it was felt, overlapped with the House of Faith's claim to caretakers of the spiritual needs of Kindle's citizens.  The triumvirate that leads the House of Faith: Phaedra Vo, High Priestess of Soliel, Kirrium, solitary priest of the elder god Mael and Saska Vo, perhaps the only Demidrek on the continent.  That only three deities were represented in the House's leadership was not the only oddity, add to that the twin Vo sisters who lead opposing aspects: The Goddess of Healing and The Worm of Autumn.  
The House of Coins - led by the Traders Council -  and House of Manners - under the guidance of the Daru-sen Dynasty -  suffered in a similar fashions, rich merchants bringing themselves to equal footing with those of noble ancestry.  The Terraces, once the noble district of Kindle, were now home to merchant's estates and mansions.  The House of Manners lost more and more of its footing to the House of Coins with each passing year, as trade routes prospered and goods flooded the markets of Kindle.  
One wonders, amidst these struggles, if the Houses ever found time to govern fair Kindle? It is for this reason, perhaps, that the residents of Kindle confessed the guilty secret of welcoming the attention of Empress Laseen.  Kindle was not Pale, subject to a magocracy nor was it Darujhistan, rich and powerful and old.  What would the Malazans bring? Order.  They would make Kindle a city that worked.  As is usual for the Empire, Laseen's Claw would enter the city and offer the local assassins contracts for all the current leaders with the intention of leaving one faction in power.  In this case, the House of Blades would be the one that remained.  An interesting possibility, is it not? A city ruled by assassins? A city of order, none the less."_
'Musings on Kindle' Sarielle, Mistress-Librarian of the Scholar's Stoop Library, House of Wyrd.

[sblock=OOC]This is just some background info, I tend to throw it in now and then for...well..fun.  It's bearing on the events the characters experience is...variable...[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

Durzo scouts the immediate area of their route and then returns to the group to report that the way is clear for now.  He asks Candour, "Did you recognize these attackers?"  They he proceeds to search the bodies for anything interesting as well as valuables.

_<<Since we finished mucking about on my character sheet, I decided to search the bodies since we are stalling out.>>_

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 27, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Moves next to the bone witch: "Can you sense a direction where the warrens opened?"

[sblock=ooc]



Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2010)

A toothy smile flutters across Candour's cracked lips. 
"Questions, questions, questions" she rasps, and then nods her head in the direction of the woman's remains, "That one and her friend were Cutters, from the House of Blades, low-ranking assassins...learning their craft at best but...."
The witch turns, to stand over the man Durzo shot.  She kneels beside him, skeletal hands hovering over the still form, fluttering but never touching.  
"This one...this one is not of Kindle...as I said.." her voice drifts off, her head cocks to one side "A Malazan...an servant of the Empire...a _Claw_"

[sblock=Durzo]Your search of the bodies reveals three throwing knives on the remains of the attack who tried to run away, the woman was carrying a crossbow with a further five bolts and a long knife.  The man, still intact save for your arrow sticking out of his chest, was carrying a pair of small daggers and an amulet which consists of a black, smoky stone wrapped in a small metal cage.  
Would you make a Notice check for me?[/sblock]

"The warrens, wizard?" Candour murmurs, still leaning over the body of the Claw, "All around and everywhere, the Terraces, House's Argument...there have been other deaths this night...we should hurry to my house"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2010)

If the weapons are not of a masterwork quality worth reselling Durzo will leave them. 
_<< OOC: Notice Check (1d20+11=22) >>_
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2010)

Understanding nothing of what is being told, Helicrates remains standing near the wizard.


----------



## Friday (Aug 2, 2010)

[sblock=Durzo]The bolts and long knife the woman was carrying are slick with something, not blood, but there is some sort of liquid coating on the bolts and blade.  These items and the knives would fetch a couple of Houses in the market, to the right buyer.[/sblock]

As the midnight bell begins to ring, Candour leads you all past the ruined wall that marks the limits of Kindle.  The cobbled street has given way to a simple dirt track that blends into the plains to the east of the city.  The houses here are more like ramshackle huts, hastily built it seems but left in place by the residents.  The Plainsview District is aptly named, as the Rhivi Plains stretch out beyond the rough huts.  
Candour's house is furthest from the city wall, a simple affair of stone and thatch.  Clustered by the warped wooden door and shattered stones are candles, wax dried on in pale yellow puddles around them.  
As the witch approaches, three candles sputter into life to produce a sickly glow.  
"There are sleeping mats inside, if you wish to rest, else these houses.." the witch gestures at the few huts closest to her house, "..are empty"
Stepping to the threshold, Candour turns to look back.
"There are things I must do this night, Fenn will not expect you to return to him until the morning...so do as you wish"
The witch opens her door and disappears inside, the candles outside her door remain lit.  Despite the breeze, the flames remain still.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth looks around and sighs: "Ok, who of you want to stay in the witch hut?"

[sblock=ooc]


Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

*"You go, I'll not sleep with that thing near me. Besides you are the wizard, and likely have taste for things as weird as that." *states the warrior with a smile, before disappearing inside an empty hut.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

Durzo takes a sizable section of cloth from one of the corpses to wrap the coated items in.  That way no one will see them and he won't accidentally scratch himself.

At the bone witch's residence he comments, "Why stay here at all?  We escorted the lady here, job's done.  Let's go back to the tavern and have another drink or two, maybe even take in a little whoring.  With invasion coming we might not have many more opportunities."

______________________






Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

Helicrates appeared from the hut again, pointing at Durzo with his index finger. *"Well that's a very reasonable suggestion. Let's be off."* He warps in his cape again and sets ready to move back to town again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth looks wondering on the warrior: "Why I should want staying here? I'm a fire mage and no necromancer!"

[sblock=ooc]


Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking around cautiously down the street, since he doesn't know for sure that the hunters are finished trying to find him this night, Durzo asks, "What will it be?  Rusty Nail Pub so I can hammer some buxom wench or back to the Griffin's Nest to do some laying?" He chuckles at his own witty humor, not caring if his companions are amused or not.

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Aug 5, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Teth looks around and sighs: "Ok, who of you want to stay in the witch hut?"




OOC: You guys make me laugh...
Sorry for my delays...been another busy work week but carry on!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth looks at his rogueish companion: "I would prefer the first of your two suggestions, as we should keep each others company. This night is dangerous, many warrens got activated."

[sblock=ooc]


Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Durzo heartily agrees with the Teth's choice, "Nailing the Barmaid Trixy it is!  I am sure one of her friends can make your hat pointy too, wizard.  No need for those alchemical concoctions I have heard you old men need to go all night." Despite the apparent lack of seriousness in his tone, he eyes are not laughing.  He is alert as Teth has probable reason to be concerned.

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

*"Lets be off of this foul place then! To the whores!" *says the warrior, turning and warping in his cape again, making a curious noise with it, as the heavy cloth slams with his body. Apparently he likes the sound as he frequently does this.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth nods, ignoring Durzo's pun, knowing this is his way to cope with nervousness, and follows them.

[sblock=ooc]


Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2010)

_<<Friday, not sure if we are cooperating with your plot ideas or what, but this is what our characters did. >>_

Durzo leads the way to the Rusty Nail Pub for a night of drink and debauchery.  Once there he will give a coin to a boy to run a message over to the Griffin's Nest or wherever Goble Fenn can be found to report their task completed.
_
<<OOC: Taking 10's on the Notice +11 Check for 21 en route.>>_
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2010)

OOC: Fear not perrin, players frequently defy my plotlines...it's up to me to make you suffer for it....

[sblock=Durzo]The streets are utterly quiet, and most of the houses you past are dark.  There is a brief sound of something skittering across a roof, similar to what you heard before but nothing springs from the darkness.  Indeed, all you see flitting through the night is a snowy white owl[/sblock]

Your jaunt to the eloquently named 'Rusty Nail' pub is uncontested, and the establishment itself is remarkably quiet.  The 'Nail is well known amongst the revellers of Kindle, to find it empty is somewhat disconcerting.  
Greeting you all with a knowing wink, Trixy the aforementioned wench slams three mugs of ale onto the usual table.
"Drink up m'loves, it's slow going tonight" she says, flashing a warm smile at Durzo.
The waitress ambles over to an open window, and waves her hands at something sitting on the windowsill.
"Bloody bird! Bugger off you little sod!" she snaps.
A white owl flutters out of her reach and into the night.
"Bleedin' thing has been 'ere all night...." mutters Trixy as she clears nearby tables...
OOC: The night continues as you wish it, and unless anyone has anything specific planned - keep it clean perrin - then we shall move on...

[sblock=Helicrates]During the night, amidst the haze of alcohol and blurry sleep, something stirs you to a level just below wakefulness.  It is as though you are dreaming, unable to move but all your senses are functioning.
Near the window in the small room you have managed to stumble seems to be an unnaturally dark shadow, the resolves itself into a hooded shape.  
It giggled.
"Well well well...what we have we here? Some last vestige of her power?"
There is more movement, a woman in white walks into view and stands beside the shadowed figure.  Long dark hair flows down from her heart-shaped face, a soft expression on her face.
"It will be contested" she murmured, looking down at you, a hand reaches out to rest on your brow.
"It matters not, she no longer persists but her power here does...and it can be _used_"
"Now now, he stirs..." the woman says.
A strange coolness spreads out from her hand and you drift back into deep sleep.[/sblock]

On waking, alone or otherwise, sunlight streams in through murky windows in your rooms.  It is early, the sounds and smells of breakfast being prepared have drifted up through warped wooden floors and rickety doors.  
When you rise, you find that a simple breakfast of bread and cheese (arguably the 'Nail's finest fare) has been prepared and laid out for you.  A message from Goble has been left with the meal.
It reads:
_Good day friends!
I trust Madame Candour was suitably grateful for her brave escort! By all accounts, it seems you had an eventful night by all accounts.  I would advise some brevity should the City Guard choose to ask on said events, we need not worry them unnecessarily.
I will be attending the Assembly of the Houses this morning, I would ask that you meet me there at noon

Yours

Goble Fenn_


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth looks curiously at the owl as he enters before sitting down.

---

Next morning, after awaking alone, Teth concentrates on his connection to Telas. Satisfied, he moves down for breakfast. After reading the note, he comments: "Should we discuss what to tell the guards? And it looks like we have some time until we meet our employer at noon."

[sblock=ooc]
Had Teth sensed anything odd with the owl with his supernatural sense?

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2010)

_[sblock=OOC]Friday, no worries, I read the FAQ and know to stay PG-13. 
Also, a personal request.  That color dark blue is very hard for me to  read.  I have a slight color blindness issue and could only read the OOC  comments from my iPhone.  If you don't mind, can you use this gray  instead.[/sblock]_Durzo, unconcerned about the emptiness of his usual haunt, takes a good grasp of Trixy's derriere in greeting and says, "How's my favorite bar wench tonight? Lucky for me things are slow and you and the gals can spend more time here with us, eh?"   Durzo proceeds to pass the rest of the evening drinking and encouraging  the other barmaids to enjoy the company of his companions while he fondles  the buxom barmaid as much as decency allows. 

---------------

Dawn and morning sees him reluctantly rousing from the bed his room, head nestled in a  comfortable place on Trixy's chest.  He performs his morning ablutions  and heads down to the common room to get some morning ale to begin  taking care of his hangover.  Spearing a sausage on his dagger, he leans  a hand on the back of Teth's chair to take a peek at the note he is  reading.


Walking Dad said:


> After reading the note, he comments: "Should we discuss what to tell the guards? And it looks like we have some time until we meet our employer at noon."



Durzo comments, "Don't know about you, but I was here drinking and sleeping with Trixy all night.  I know nothing of what happened on the other side of the city.  How could I?" 

He munches the sausage and sits down at the table and says, "I will be recovered from last night's debauchery in a few hours, so I will be ready before we leave." Pointing the rest of the sausage at Teth with his knife he teases cheerfully, "You should have taken up Penny on her offer, then you'd have a good alibi too if you need one."

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"Thanks for the advise, but I prefer more mentally stimulating companionship. As my room was next to yours, everyone will belief that I couldn't really sleep the night and spent it reading. Have you checked your purse this morning?" Teth conters.


[sblock=ooc]
Had Teth sensed anything odd with the owl with his supernatural sense?

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2010)

Durzo snorts, stifling a comeback that remains only in his thoughts, _I heard you can go blind keeping yourself company, as it were. _

Then he recovers and replies with a little chuckle, "Aww come now.  Don't be like that.  You know Trixy is a nice girl and not one of those that will roll a jack for his coin purse.  Besides I give her money often enough to help out her family, not for payment of services rendered.  That is just for fun."  And then he whispers, "at least until she starts talking marriage that is." 

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"See, after loosing someone I really loved, I'm not searching for 'distractions' but someone I could spend the rest of my life with..." Teth answers a bit moody, his hands forming a woman's face from the fire on a nearby candle.
"Or I will become a necromancer after all and 'live' forever like this bone witch." He adds with a wide grin.


[sblock=ooc]
Had Teth sensed anything odd with the owl with his supernatural sense?

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 11, 2010)

Helicrates was sitting there, but his mind drifted away. His dreams, would them be related with what the witch told him last night? Would it be possible? Could he use the powers of the winter lady? Power hunger hunted the warrior's mind. He lifted his gaze to nod briefly when addressed, absent-mindedly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2010)

Durzo lays off teasing the wizard further, content to poke fun at the bone witch instead, "Talk about someone who would be cold in bed. Gods, that would be scary." The roguish archer continues to banter and cure his hangover for half of the morning.  Then he gets ready for the meeting early and heads out to arrange sale of those salvaged items he obtained the previous evening, remarking to his companions on his way out, "I will meet you at the time and place with Goble. I shouldn't be late."

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2010)

[sblock=Teth]On the night before, your senses swept over the white owl as the bar maid 'shooed' it away from the window.  You sensed something as your warren fluttered over it, but it moved too quickly.  Needless to say, it was no ordinary owl but exactly what it was is not known.  A familiar perhaps? There are a number of other mages in the city[/sblock]

Before Durzo leaves, Trixie comes over to your table whilst you enjoy the simple breakfast.
"Morning gentleman" she says, and winks at Duzro, "I hope you all slept well...the guard have been at the door this morning....seems they found some bodies, or what's left of 'em near the edge of the Gadrobi Quarter...flesh stripped from the bones they say.."
The woman smiles, a little nervously, and wanders off to the back rooms of the inn absentmindedly clearing tables she passes.

[sblock=Durzo]Leaving early, you make your way to Coin Square where the infamous Kindle Market resides.  The cobbled square is crowded with people, milling amongst stalls and various merchants shouting their wares.
OOC: Firstly, apologies for the poorly visible writing! I'll use something more distinct from now on  and secondly, can you make me a Gather Information check to work out the best place to sell your loot?[/sblock]

After Durzo leaves the 'Nail, a few more patrons enter and seat themselves for breakfast.  The serving girls appear, looking as fresh as they did the previous evening, and with ample charm.  Whilst Teth and Helicrates finish eating, snippets of the others conversations drift over....
_"Did you hear?!" someone hisses, "They say someone tried to get into Glim's estate! Fed on by demons they say...."
"And the Vo sisters! Both temples broken into and acolytes killed...it's getting messy these days.."
"I heard some messengers from Darujhistan passed the Malazan army on their way here....a matter of days they say..and we don't know how many might had infiltrated the city.."_

The noon bell is not far off, and Goble Fenn has summoned you to the Plaza of the Houses - the centre, so to speak, of Kindle's government.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2010)

Friday said:


> Before Durzo leaves, Trixie comes over to your table whilst you enjoy the simple breakfast.
> "Morning gentleman" she says, and winks at Duzro, "I hope you all slept well...the guard have been at the door this morning....seems they found some bodies, or what's left of 'em near the edge of the Gadrobi Quarter...flesh stripped from the bones they say.."



Durzo pats her bottom in thank you and says, "Well good thing I was here with you all night then, luv. They have no reason to pin any false accusations on me."

The  roguish archer heads into the Coin Square, home of the Kindle Market, and locates the whereabouts of the the best person he knows to fence these items he acquired.  Once finished, Durzo heads to the Plaza of Houses to get there just before the noon bell.  He looks around for his companions hoping that he will see them in the crowds of people.

_<<OOC: Gather Information (1d20+8=23); _Notice (1d20+11=15)_; 
I think Durzo knows where the meeting is, right?  If I made an error let me know.  Also I wasn't planning to hold up the game for a one-on-one scene to fence the stuff, but your call if we need to.>>_

______________________






Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2010)

_In the Rusty Nail..._

Trixie giggles, characteristically, at Durzo's words.  
"I thought so lover, should anyone ask then I'll set 'em straight" she whispers, then adds with a flourish "Come back soon, don't leave it so long this time"

======

_In Coin Square..._

Having traded in weapons before, Durzo quickly finds usual 'fence' in the hubbub of Coin Square.  An old Rhivi tribesman, once a weaponsmith to the tribes on the plains before he was seduced by the lure of the city, named Crimp.  White hair braided with fetishes, lined and tanned skin and a grubby face with a toothy smile greet Durzo in stilted Daru.
"Good day youngster, you bring me trade?"
On examining the weapons, Crimp whistles to himself and mutters an occasional word in the Rhivi tongue.  Though Durzo doesn't understand what he says, the surprise in the old man's tone is evident.  The old man's hands gently lift the weapons, wrapped in thick cloth, and replace them on the small table of his stall.
"Assassin blades, these" he says, then points at the slick blade of the long-knife, "Carefully made, poisoned too.  Lucky not to touch, this _white paralt_...venom of the spider"
Crimp grins toothily at Durzo, and spreads his hands wide.
"I have buyer for all these, frightened nobles who don't want Malazans in their houses.  I can offer you cut of price, which will be high" he adds.
"You return later, I give you price for these young Durzo"
OOC: Don't worry about it, this can all move as quickly or as slowly as we like - I'm happy for everyone to explore as much as they can as long as we don't get totally off track...and some of these diversions have significance anyway 
Durzo doesn't notice anything untoward in the market, other than the odd hawker screaming at urchin's stealing from their stalls and the general clamour of a crowd at the market.

[sblock=Helicrates]In musing on your dream through the morning, it occurs to you that the figures in your dream bear a certain resemblance to someone...not immediately obvious to you at first, since said personages are not mortals..
The woman, with her serene and beautiful face, would be an almost perfect match to the likenesses of the Queen of Dreams you've seen in your travels.  Though why the Goddess of Divinations chose to invade your dreams is a mystery.  More so when you think of her acquaintance, the figure wreathed in shadows.  Could that be Shadowthrone? King of High House Shadow...it's said that power draws power, power gets you noticed....what power do you have?[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2010)

*Notes on Master Thruk's lectures...*

_"...and of course, we must not forget Kurald Emurlahn.  The Shattered Warren, so we have found...though by what means and who's hand, we know not.  We may never know, for Kurald Emurlahn, true Shadow, has been lost to this world for a long time.  It's fragments still persist, here and there, but it remains still the warren of the Tiste people...a people we know little enough about, to our detriment it seems.  Not these Tiste Andi, that allied themselves with Pale as it fell to the Malazans, no no...another cast of these strange people, the Tiste Edur they are called.
And that, dear children, is all we know of them in this college.  Their name, and little else.
Of course, what we wonder is this - do the fragments of Kurald Emurlahn still pertain to our realm? Can they be found? Can they indeed, be *harnessed*? And do they retain the resistance to otataral that all Elder Warrens can claim?
This brings me to my next point, that perhaps all practitioners of Rashan here will wonder, is the realm of Shadow a fragment of Kurald Emurlahn? So similar are the aspects, yet so different the efficacy..as though Shadow were diluted, or *corrupted* for mortal use..."_

Anonymous
Notes of Master Thruk's lectures,
Taken from the Records of the Scholar's Stoop


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"Let's go Helicrates. We will look unprofessional if we come to late." Teth says, urging them to leave. On his way he adds: "Have you heard the talk in there? Happened much last night." 

[sblock=ooc]

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 15, 2010)

Helicrates is drawn out of his thoughts by the mage.* "Truly my friend, lets be off."* The warrior straps in his tunic and walks away. As the pair exit the tavern, he says, *"Yes, I've overheard the rattling of the commoners. Apparently something is being set on movement, and I won't be too surprised if our employer has something to do with this."*
The pair moves on the busy streets, and Helicrates finds himself musing over his dream again. He fianlly decides to consult with the mage.*
"Teth... Might I ask you a question? It is regarding a dream of mine...."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> ... He fianlly decides to consult with the mage.*
> "Teth... Might I ask you a question? It is regarding a dream of mine...."*




Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"That is very flattering, Helicrates, but I'm not... Oh, you men something else. Please go on."

[sblock=ooc]

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Friday said:


> _In Coin Square..._
> "Assassin blades, these" he says, then points at the slick blade of the long-knife, "Carefully made, poisoned too.  Lucky not to touch, this _white paralt_...venom of the spider"
> Crimp grins toothily at Durzo, and spreads his hands wide.
> "I have buyer for all these, frightened nobles who don't want Malazans in their houses.  I can offer you cut of price, which will be high" he adds.
> "You return later, I give you price for these young Durzo"



Durzo considers a moment and then says, "Venom of the spider huh?  It would appear that this knife is a very effective weapon in the right hands.  Maybe I should hang on to it.  What can you tell me about this venom? Is it fast acting and fatal?"

_<<OOC: I am trying to figure out what this would mean in terms of game mechanics. Is it equipment or a device that is easily lost?>>_

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2010)

OOC: Kethra knife (Device, easy to lose, Paralyze (8) DC 18 vs Fortitude

Crimp waves at the other blades dismissively.
"Poison dried up from these, but still wet on this one" pointing at the kethra knife, "It good for use still, but in right hands....assassins not often poison blades in case cut themselves...House of Blades not encourage often"

OOC: WD - I can't seem to see your 'spoiler' sections...is there anything important there?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

ooc: Nothing important at the moment. Regarding the problem:
Sblocks not showing up


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC: No worries, for the time being just stick OOC stuff in like this then, and can I ask everyone to avert their eyes when it's for another character?  Ta


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2010)

Friday said:


> Crimp waves at the other blades dismissively.
> "Poison dried up from these, but still wet on this one" pointing at the kethra knife, "It good for use still, but in right hands....assassins not often poison blades in case cut themselves...House of Blades not encourage often."



Durzo considers further and then says, "Okay then, I will return later and check on what price you can get for everything.  I might decide to keep the poisoned blade if the price is too low.  Catch you later, Crimp."

Durzo heads off the the meeting place.

_<<OOC: Friday, let me know when I arrive together with the other two.>>_
 
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2010)

_OOC: I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably._


----------



## Friday (Aug 18, 2010)

OOC: Voda, I hope you're ok!! No rush like, recover first then game! Get better


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably._



, I hope you are alright and nobody got hurt.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2010)

*"Well..."* Helicrates explains the dream to Teth. 

_OOC: Read the sections sblocked for Helicrates about the dreams and his thoughts:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...book-fallen-burning-kindle-4.html#post5275488
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...book-fallen-burning-kindle-5.html#post5282413_


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

ooc: Can I roll something to interpret them? I don't know the world background good enough, I fear.


----------



## Friday (Aug 20, 2010)

OOC: WD - I'd be looking for Knowledge (Religions) ideally, but a Knowledge (Warrens) roll will suffice, of course if you can talk a priest/priestess you might find out more


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"It was wise to share your dream with me, Helicrates, but I'm not sure I'm able to interpret it's meaning. Have you thought about consulting a priest?"

[sblock=ooc]

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2010)

*"I trust more in you than in those ass licking priests. At least I know you, better bird in hand than a hundred flying."* states Helicrates with a shrug.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"Ok, let me think... did you had strange feelings for your sisiter when you were younger..."

[sblock=ooc]

untrained wis or int check to interpret dream (1d20+4=5) 


Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Aug 22, 2010)

Despite Teth's woefully innaccurate interpretation of Helicrates dream, it does occur to you both that if the figures in the warrior's dream were The Queen of Dreams and Shadowthrone, then perhaps a brief sojourn to Temple Way when the opportunity arises might shed some light on these things....

OOC: The Queen of Dreams and Shadowthrone are Ascendents in the very crowded pantheon of this world, Shadowthrone is aspected to Shadow while the Queen is Life-aspected.  You'd need to speak to someone with religious knowledge to learn more.  
I'll post something more concrete a bit later.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2010)

** Bump **  Who are we waiting on?  Not me right?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2010)

_OOC: I think [MENTION=90051]Friday[/MENTION]_


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm SO SO SO SO sorry!!! I have had THE worst work-week, and I've been so crazy busy with it!!

I am still here, the game is still running and I will post something this weekend!!

Again, so so so so sorry!

F


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2010)

The Plaza of the Houses was said to be the very heart of Kindle. 

The cobbled square meticulously clean, with a visible presence of the City Guard. On each side of the square sit the Houses themselves, neat stone buildings that reach up several storeys. The architecture is simple, each House similar in appearance save for the brass plates describing whom resides inside. 

Today, as the sun is high above, the Plaza is crowded. The City Guard are arrayed in groups, ignoring their usual guard positions and patrols around the Plaza. Outside the House of Manners a denser crowd has gathered, people murmuring to each other over sounds of a loud argument. 

On entering the Plaza, Goble Fenn makes his way towards you with a pleasant grin on his round face. 
"Ah! Fine friends!" he exclaims, "Come! What a vibrant day is to be had in the Plaza of the Houses!" And we have not even made it to the Assembly Hall on, aptly named, House's Argument!"
The fat merchant chortles at his own joke, and beams at you.

The argument ahead becomes suddenly louder, a woman shouts something. Goble turns to look at the crowd around them.
On closer inspection, the crowd is standing around two women and a man. The former are identical, one of whom is standing forward her face dark with fury. The latter is a tall wiry man, wreathed in black silks. He stands with care, light on his feet. He appears like a creature poised for flight.
"And what, _Master of the Blades_, is your explanation here?!" shouted the woman, jabbing a finger at the man, "Your _assassins_ have come into _our_ temples! They have taken lives of innocent acolytes!"
Despite the anger on her face, the woman is quite beautiful. Olive skin and raven black hair that cascades down a white robe. The woman standing behind her looks exactly like her, save for a dour expression on her face. Her robes are dark grey and in a poorer state than the others'. 
"Mmmm...look there sirs, the gentle healer Phaedra is ready to rip his..er..ahem.._throat_. And her sister simply stands silent..D'rek cares nought for our losses..." mumbles Goble, watching the argument with interest.

OOC: Again, I am sorry for the delay. Now...could I have some Notice checks please!


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2010)

Durzo enters the Plaza and looks around for his friends, joining them and Goble once he finds them.

_<<OOC: Not sure if we are all together or not.
_Notice Check (1d20+11=15)_>>_
 
______________________






Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Aug 29, 2010)

OOC: Yet more apologies.  This assumes you all managed to meet up with other in the Plaza - your smart chaps (well..Teth is ) I figure you managed to get together before Goble comes over


----------



## Friday (Aug 29, 2010)

Phaedra's voice rises higher.
"Who put these contracts out?!" she shrieks, "Answer me, assassin!"

A tall grey-haired man, his face lined, with spectacles balanced on the end of his nose pushes gently through the surrounding crowd. Wearing a thick red coat that brushes the floor, dressed in simple but finely made clothes, he approaches the priestess. On seeing him, the rage in Phaedra's face subsides somewhat. The older man leans in and mutters something that can't be heard. Phaedra nods slowly, then murmurs something in response. 
"Perhaps this _discussion_ is better suited to the floor of the Assembly" Phaedra says, her voice calm, "Master Assassin, if I could speak with you there?" 
The man in black silks nods once and strides away, back to the squat stone building that is home to the House of Blades. The crowd quickly clears out of his way. Phaedra is led gently by the robed man, followed closely by her sullen sister.

Next to you, Goble nods as though in agreement.
"Ah yes, the wise Master Glim" he says, jerking his head in the direction of the old man and the priestesses, "A sensible head on those wizened shoulders I'd say...."

OOC: This is just more scene-setting....not the result of your Notice checks yet!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth quietly watches the argument. Neither interested in, nor paid by any side.

[sblock=ooc]
Notice (1d20+8=26)


Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*"Apparently there are some heated discussions going on. What is the woman talking about? Have there been any more "incidents" during the night?"* asks Helicrates to the fat merchant.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2010)

Durzo remarks, "Hmm, not sure.  But I have a solid alibi.  What's going on Goble?"

_<<OOC: I will be out of town from Thursday-Sunday, I might not have time to post tomorrow before I leave. And Internet access might not be possible while I am gone.>>_
 
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2010)

"Ah my friends....it seems that not just your fine selves and the delectable Madame Candour were accosted this past night....the good lady of Soliel seems rather incensed at the attacks upon her acolytes...simple healers one and all.." answers Goble, his eyes on the retreating backs of the arguing clergy.

As you watch the crowd dissipate, something catches your attention - first Teth and then the other two. Almost directly across the Plaza from where you stand is a tall figure, perhaps a head above those around him. Skin the colour of gloomy dusk, long brown hair snakes down onto broad shoulders and is shot through with small fetishes. He wears fine leathers, dyed a dark red, and carries a strangely curved scimitar at his side. The metal of the blade seems oddly coloured black as shadows and the eye has difficulty looking directly at it. 
The strange figure nods once at you, an indecipherable smile on his dark face. Tawny almond-shaped eyes watch you all, blinking slowly with indefinable regard.

Another figure approaches the first stranger, another man. This time a human, so it appears. His skin is alabaster, his hair pale and blonde. Dressed in a similar fashion to the taller man but carrying no weapons. The only difference a sleeveless vest exposing his pallid white arms, along which strange spidery-lines are tattooed. 
The alabaster man leans forward to whisper something to his colleague, who does not let his yellow-eyed gaze waver from you all.

"Hmmmm.." murmurs Goble, "Now that is odd..."

Before the fat merchant elaborates, another voice turns his attention away from the strange pair.

"Fenn! What have the Trader's Council to say on this matter?!" someone shouts.
The voice belongs to a lean, young man with a shaved head. Dressed in the robes of a priest, a stern expression on his face, he approaches you.

"Master Bek, such a pleasure...how can I serve the interests of Hood today?" responds Goble, a forced smile on his chubby lips.
"Save the sarcasm you fat idoit! Who else but the House of Manners and House of Coins would have the Houses to hire assassins! You have something to do with this, don't you?!" snarls of the priest of Hood.
"Nay sir! As my companions here" Goble gestures towards you, "-will assure you, I have nothing but respect for those who serve the Lord of Death"
"This isn't a joke Goble!"

===================

OOC: Your Notice checks were all sufficient - even Helicrates'


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2010)

Helicrates interposes his big body between the priest and the merchant. He looks down at the young man. *"I would suggest less agression towards my employer, who has nothing to do with such vile acts. Unless you have some sort of evidence, which you don't, I'll suggest that you leave, in silence, if you are to remain intact."* the menacing warrior suggests.


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2010)

OOC: Voda, can you give me an Intimidate check there? You'll get a bonus for being..well.._intimidating_ and burly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2010)

_OOC: Yay for being Burly! Intimidate: 14_


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

Durzo looks mean and deadly too, standing beside his companion, saying, "That's right you piker. Step away and shut your pie hole."

_<<Not sure if Aid another is possible on an Intimidate Skill Check under these rules or not. _Aid Another Intimidate (1d20=14)_, but that's a success if it is allowed.>>_
 
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth chooses to not interpose himself. He isn't paid for bodyguard duties for the merchant and he knows of the possible magics a high ranked priest may  wield.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2668620/
Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Durzo looks mean and deadly too, standing beside his companion, saying, "That's right you piker. Step away and shut your pie hole."
> 
> _<<Not sure if Aid another is possible on an Intimidate Skill Check under these rules or not. _Aid Another Intimidate (1d20=14)_, but that's a success if it is allowed.>>_




OOC: I think even I'm intimidated..so I'll allow a bonus from that to Voda's roll 

Bek's face pales somewhat, and the hand currently pointing at Fenn acquires a distinct tremble. 
"Y-you would do well to remember that I a priest of Hood..." the man's voice trails off.
It occurs to you all that this is usually sufficient to deter anyone from causing Master Bek problems. 
But not this time. 

"I will be bringing this up at the Assembly Fenn!" he snaps, before scurrying off into the thinning crowd.

Goble watches with wry amusement, and turns to cast an appraising glance on you all.
"I must admit gentlemen, I'm rather impressed. There are not many who would stand toe-to-toe with a priest of Hood...not willingly anyway...but I suppose this is what I pay you for, no?"

The crowd has dispersed, those from the priesthoods followng the earlier argument out of the Plaza up to Mael's Bell Hill where the Assembly sits. The city guards have returned to their normal stations outside each of the Houses, excepting the House of Blades who appear to have posted their own guards - ominous lookking black-clad figures, hefting sharp daggers.

"Very well gentlemen, I'm afraid I have pressing business at this Assembly. I would be grateful if you could check on Madame Candour and escort her to the Assembly this afternoon, I will require her presence later." says Goble, reaching into his volumous robe and bringing out a small leather bag, "A further payment, to ensure you are well-fed and watered for any upcoming...tribulations."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2010)

Durzo looks at Goble and replies a little sternly, "Impressed you might be, just remember we aren't common thugs.  More than likely we have made ourselves an enemy this day.  Pray that we don't come to regret it." And he looks at the bag of coins as payment, indicating that compensation better be worthwhile.

Turning towards his companions, "Well, it looks like our duties lie with that bone witch again.  At least we spent the night in better company, neh?  Shall we head over there and see what the hag is up to?"
 
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

*"A fair business should impress no man." *replies Helicrates, before he takes the bag of coins. he raises it appraisingly, and with a smile to Goble as farewel, he turns, making that flapping noise with his robes. As he walked flanked by the other two, he spoke *"Indeed my friend Durzo, the assemble of bones apparently needs us once again. For what I do not know, since she looked like if she could turn all three of us into dust if she wanted to."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"Maybe we are just needed as a diversion. In a high powered battle, it only matters who hit first. If the first hit will put down one of us, the bone witch can still win." Teth remarks.

[sblock=ooc]

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2010)

Goble waves a pudgy finger at Durzo as he walks away from you all.
"A point well-made my young, and indeed _stern_, friend" he says, smiling broadly, "As do you, Master Teth, make an equally well-made point! Such an astute group we have here! No mere thugs indeed gentlemen...however Madame Candour, with whatever power she professes, has her.._vulnerabilities_.  I would be most upset if something untoward were to happen to her, particularly in these fraught times"
With that, the fat merchant gives a jaunty wave and waddles off.

============

OOC: Unless you chaps have anything specific you want to do, we can move onto Candour's hut soon as you like!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

OOC: Yay for moving on!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Yay for moving on!



ooc: Yes, let's move on.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2010)

Durzo watches Goble head away and then turns back to his companions as they move along, "Well she got hit and went down last time, but stood back up again.  That's not a trick I know how to do, but being fodder is something we are being paid the heavy houses for, eh?  

"Speaking of money, I have a lead on selling some of the loot from last night.  One of the items is poisoned and could bring a decent price. If no one wants to use it, I can take care of the sale and meet you at the witch's hut shortly."
 
_OOC: I am ready to move on and can complete that transaction off camera.  BTW, how much money have we accrued so far?  Just curious when we might have enough to go shopping for some upgraded gear._
______________________






Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

*"Good, gold coins are always good."* approves Helicrates, as he keeps walking.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2010)

Teth simply nods in approval.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2010)

Durzo nods and then detours to finish the sale of those goods, catching up to his companions at the bone witch's hut.

_<<OOC: After the sale how much money have we accrued so far?>>_
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Sep 13, 2010)

OOC: To respond to the queries over your current wealth..I should really have asked this earlier..but..how do you want to play it? Do you want to use the 'wealth bonus' system from M&M or would you prefer some hard currency? If so, I can work some stuff out - I favour the latter myself, but it is up to you 

The streets are busier at this time of day, a marked difference to the previous night. The City Guard have a more obvious presence, and can be seen patrolling the busier areas you pass and the boundaries of each district. 

Candour's hut remains as it was, save for now it sits in a sparse area bathed in sunlight. Details of the hut itself are more apparent. The cracks in white stone spreading across the walls, glassless windows covered with dirty rags and the array of candles that sit either side of the door's stone step. Several more of these candles are lit, their sickly light still visible in the day. 

One detail, however, differs. The door has been broken, split roughly in half and part of it now hangs forlornly on the damaged hinges. The wood of the door itself is warped and rotten, its possible someone could have easily broken it. 

"Hood's Breath!" curses a woman's voice from, apparently, within the hut.

[sblock=Durzo]Crimp is pleased to see you, as you walk into the square.  He waves you over excitedly and tells you that he has found a buyer for your poisoned blade (the price is a good one..and I will specify how much once we decide on monetary values  ).  Assuming you take this, he hands over the Houses and you join the others at Candour's Hut as laid out above. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2010)

Helicrates unsheathe his sword, and takes off his robe. Boldly, he steps inside the hut, looking for the bone witch and the possible aggressor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

Teth follows Helicrates, but much less bold. He guesses that the woman inside is the bone witch and that she is angry. No need to present himself as first target to her wrath.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2010)

Durzo thanks Crimp and shakes hands to seal the deal.
_<<OOC: Hard currency works for me.>>_

Catching up to his companions when they arrive at the hut, Durzo looks around with some wariness.  Bringing up the rear as they enter, he mutters to his companions, "Hope the witch isn't upset that we did not spend the night to prevent the inconvenience of her unwanted visitors."

_<<OOC: Notice taking 10 for a 21.>>_
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Sep 17, 2010)

OOC: Just been having a quick think about currency in Kindle - I'm going to say that Goble has paid you in total 300 Houses for your services to date.  
A night in the Tavern costs 20 Houses each.  
Durzo's blade fetched 100 Houses, largely due to the poison coating.  
Split the funds as you like, and just deduct for the cost of the stay in the Tavern.  
I'll come up with some price lists of things in the market over the weekend as well.


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2010)

[sblock=Durzo]As you arrive at the hut, on hearing the woman's voice you notice that it doesn not sound like Candour.  It lacks the sibilant rasp of the old witch's rotten tongue and sounds, indeed, younger and more _alive_.[/sblock]

On approaching the shattered door, broken and dirtied crockery is seen just inside the doorway.  It appears that the few accrouments of civility Candour possessed have been cast to the floor.  
Inside, the witch's hut has a simple layout with one large room and a single table and chair next to a large empty cauldron.  There is another room to the rear, with no door and a broken, disused single bed can be seen.  The floor is dirty, debris littering the it and crunching underfoot.  Carefully arranged on the old wooden table, however, are bones.  In a some sort of pattern it would seem.  

Standing over the table, staring intently at the bones, is a tall and slender woman.  Wearing tight leathers that have been dyed a dark green, she holds one of the bleached bones in her gloved hand.  Two small daggers rest in a belt on either side of her hips.  
As you enter, her head snaps up from the table and she glares at you angrily.  Her skin is pale, with freckles around the nose, and flame-red hair is tied into a rough pony-tail.

"Here to check on your little witch?!" she hisses, one hand reaching for a dagger "I suspect she is out harvesting again, but perhaps you can tell me more.."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2010)

*"Perhaps you'll put down your weapons before I slice you in two."* Helicrates says, as his armor glows, and he starts growing until his head hits the ceiling of the hut. The now large warrior growls *"I said put down your weapons!"*

Intimidate 25


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth senses Helicrates intimidation attempt and assists him by wreathing himself in flames. He keeps them near to his body to avoid unintentional fires. He has become used to this...

[sblock=ooc]

Activates fire aura.

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2010)

Durzo casually draws his bow while still having the woman's view blocked by those in front of him.  With his bow in hand, he steps around from behind Teth and looks at the intruder asking his companions, "Is she Red Sonja or Pippi Longstocking?" 

He adds a suggestion to the woman, "Not sure you want to try tangling with us all by yourself lass, we are a rather large morsel for you to try and swallow."

_<<OOC: Sleight of Hand +12; Bluff +8.  Taking 10's if possible, roll for me if not.>>_
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Sep 27, 2010)

The woman's eyes remain on Helicrates as his head gently touches the roof.  Her mouth opens slightly, astonished but quickly recovers.  Relaxing her hands, she replaces the bone on the table.

"Well" she says, "That was not quite what I expected..."

Moving to put the table between you and her, the woman casts her gaze over you all.

"The old witch certainly chose some _proficient_ bodyguards" the woman cocked her head to one side, "What does she promise you? Power? Youth?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2010)

*"I warned you, woman." *The giant Helicrates uses his now long arm to reach the woman on the other side of the table. The massive swing aiming to the woman's torso.

_OOC: Having reach 10 ft, Helicrates can attack the woman (presumably). Using All out attack Drops 2 defense, adds 2 attack. 18 to hit. If hits, Toughness DC: 25 and paralyze Fort DC: 14_


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2010)

Durzo is too late to do anything but be flabbergasted as Helicrates ignores the woman's compliance, "Whoa, big guy.  What are ya...?" 

Not sure what to do about it now, he waits to see what happens before either jumping to keep his companion from killing the woman or rescue him if she proves to be more capable than her appearance would suggest.

_<<Delay, if combat is joined>>_
______________________






Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth watches with interest as the situation unfolds... maybe he can burn somethin/one soon.

[sblock=ooc]

Also waiting.

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP) (active)[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Oct 8, 2010)

The woman moves fluidly out of Helicrates' reach as he swings for her, deftly drawing her daggers in one quick motion.  As she whirls round, one hand lashes out to strike the giant man with her blade.

Helicrates: Hit for 19 - Toughness DC is 18 if hits for lethal damage.

"I'm no Claw you idiots! This won't be so easy for you!" hisses the woman.

Roll initiative please!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Time to burn something. Teth things as he conjures a hail of fiery bolts at the woman.

[sblock=ooc]
Toughness DC = 19, more on a good hit (see auto-fire rules)

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP) (active)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2010)

Durzo curses, "Blast! That tears it woman." He fires an magic arrow from his bow.

_<<_Initiative (1d20+12=28) ; Bow; Blast 4 (1d20+6=20) 
_Precise Shot, Penetrating 1, Deadly Aim__>>_
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2010)

The dagger simply bounces off the giant, as he smiles. Part of the damage is abosorbed by Helicrate's armor, and boosts his muscles, which swell a little. *"Time to die now."* With deadly accuracy, he lunges forward with his now giant gladius, sinking it deep into the woman.

[sblock=Actions]Tough save: 22 Absortion substracts 2 from the DC and adds it to Strength.
All out attack: 1d20+7-> Critical hit! 26 Damage DC: 25 (15+5(Dmg bonus)+5(critical))
Initiative: 11[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Oct 8, 2010)

The woman screams as Teth's fire strikes her, flames flicker across her outstretched arm and she drops one of her daggers.  

"Damn wizard!" she snarls, "You're going to be next!"

As she lunges forward, Durzo's arrow strikes her in the chest and blood wells up thickly from the wound around the protruding arrow-end.  The force of it pushes her back.  
Moments later, Helicrates' gladius cuts into her side and the woman lets out of brief _bark_ of pain.  Blood froths up from her mouth and dribbles down her pale face.  

The woman slumps back against the wall, sliding down to hit the ground.  All the time her eyes remain open, a grim smile forms on her blood-flecked lips.
"I don't suppose" she croaks, coughing lightly "That I can h-hope..to appeal t-to your better natures?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2010)

Helicrates shrinks back to his normal size and sheaths the gladius.* "I suppose. We need information after all."* he moves closer.* "No tricks woman, leave your weapons away."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2010)

Durzo changes weapons to his rapier as he approaches, collecting her weapons in his free hand. "We do have a better nature, but it is maybe a little impetuous and rash though. We might even be persuaded to provide assistance with your wounds, but you should start talking before my impatient friend decides to finish the job." 

Even though they just exchanged deadly blows with this women, he cannot help but feel some sympathy as he believes his companion acted a little hastily in his attack.  So his tone is not meant to be threatening nor intimidating.

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Oct 10, 2010)

With a wry smile the woman stands, leaving her daggers on the floor. With her left hand she reaches up and yanks the arrow from her chest, grunting with pain. More bloods wells up from the puncture and trickles down her leather armour. Her breathing is a little laboured.

"I suppose I jumped to conclusions as well..." she says, pulling up one of the chairs and sitting down heavily, "The old hag has chosen her guards well...you're not the usual calibre I expect..."

She looks down at the bones, now lying in disarray on the table's pitted surface. She waves a hand over them.

"These bones...they are not human" she says conversationally, "Imass I think..though I don't know whay she would want them...a ritual perhaps..."

The woman sighs again, the blood from her wounds seems to have stopped flowing. She pulls off a glove from her burnt hand, carefully peeling the burnt leather away from charred skin. The only indication that it hurts her is the faint furrowing of her brow. 

"Such a shame..these were specially made for me in Darujhistan..." she looks at you all, "My name is Ivy, and I was looking for the witch. I have been tracking her through the city - tell me, do you know where she goes at night?"

OOC: 
It's clear that Ivy's wounds have stoppe bleeding, and that she is remarkably well for having been shot through the chest by Durzo's arrow and hacked by Helicrate's gladius. It would be safe bet to say that while you could outmatch her in combat, you may not in resilience.

Can I have a knowledge check from you all as well? Just a general one unless anyone has a specific knowledge history or knowledge of the area.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2010)

Durzo listens to Ivy and then responds, "I am Durzo Stern.  But what we know is our business. However you are free to tell us why you have been tracking her and state your business with her." 

He is watching for signs that she has been deceitful during this exchange.

_<<General Knowledge Check (1d20+2=10) ; Sense Motive (1d20+9=28)>>_
______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2010)

Helicrates fixes his gaze upon the woman. He thinks he recalls something he heard on the tavern last night... As he makes up his mind, he warps himself in his heavy tunic again. Noticing the quick recovery rate of the woman, he grows worry. Under his vests, he places his hand softly on the pommel of his trusty sword. 

_G. Know: 22 (a 20, woot!)_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth clears his mind....

[sblock=ooc]


Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP) (active)[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Oct 16, 2010)

[sblock=Teth and Helicrates]Ivy speaks of the Imass....known as the T'lan Imass...historicaly known as the deadly undead army raised by the Emperor Kellanved years before his _disappearance_, an army the devastated all it encountered.  Yet, many texts have talked of the T'lan Imass as being the precursors to the civilisation, indeed the humans, you see around...perhaps such things warrant further investigation...[/sblock]

[sblock=Teth]As a practitioner of Telas, Warren of Fire, you would be _aware_ that it is the _child_ of Tellan...the Warren of the T'lan Imass....[/sblock]

Ivy grimaces "I will be honest" she notes your looks, "A touch of Claw training and a _smattering_ of Tarthernal blood..."
A hand sweeps the thick bones from the table.  She looks at each of you, a strange certainty in her eyes.
"The witch harvests...do you even know what that means?"
Ivy"s question hangs in the air....


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2010)

Durzo harrumphs, "Probably not corn, eh?  I would assume that you are implying the bone witch is involved with necromancy.  So is she harvesting bones, mutilating corpses, or collecting souls?" 

"So what's it do with you then?"

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2010)

*"As far as I know, you are the intruder here; messing with the bone witch things. I've seen what she can do to people, you are either too bold, or too dumb to try her temper."* states Helicrates rising his left eyebrow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"I will take the bait. What does she exactly harvest?" Teth answers, waiting for the woman's point.

[sblock=ooc]
'Tarthernal blood'  means what?

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP) (active)[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Oct 21, 2010)

OOC: "Insert usual rushed apology here" 

[sblock=Teth]The Tarthenal are a race of people not often encountered, known to be EXTREMELY tough and resilient, hard-to-kill-types.  Not many, if any, tribies are known of.  They don't hail from this continent and are largely believed to have suffered the curse of civilisation.  That being said, half-breeds and further dilutions of the bloodlines do crop up - Teth, being a learned-soul, would know this[/sblock]

"Souls" says Ivy, looking at Durzo "As you correctly surmise, sir"

"Her...creators, if you will, are a pair of necromancers here in the city...I assume they are the ones you work for? Protecting their vested interest?"

Walking around the table, Ivy looks closely at the bones.  One hand idly re-arranging them into another pattern.  Already you can see that her blood has congealed over her wounds, whilst the viscious puncture marks remain in her armour.

"Fire is life, life is fire" she murmurs, before turning back to you, "An Imass saying, I am told"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2010)

Durzo doesn't answer her, but looks to Teth with raised eyebrow instead.  Then he asks him, "Goble working for necromancers?"

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2010)

*"And what interests do you serve, woman? Why you think your's are more noble?"* asks the warrior


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)



Friday said:


> ...
> 
> "Fire is life, life is fire" she murmurs, before turning back to you, "An Imass saying, I am told"




"Yes, fire is a power of creation and destruction. But usually it destroys to make room for something new" Teth responds, his aura fading into nothing.



perrinmiller said:


> Durzo doesn't answer her, but looks to Teth with raised eyebrow instead.  Then he asks him, "Goble working for necromancers?"
> ...



"Could be. I don't usually question my employers motives as long as he pays well."

[sblock=ooc]

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 22, 2010)

Durzo replies quietly to Teth, "Normally, I don't either.  But some information gathering when we have some free time might not be a bad idea.  Could save us from having unwanted surprises, eh?"

He jerks a thumb to indicate Ivy.

______________________






Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Oct 22, 2010)

Ivy barks a humourless laugh at Helicrates' question.
"My motives are my own, warrior.  Besides, my quarrel lies with that pair of necromancers, not you nor their lifeless Bonewitch"

At Teth's words, the woman smiles.
"Perhaps, wizard, that is the _point_" Ivy cocks her head at Durzo's comment, "The fat merchant? How curious...but then...yes...." her voice trails off.

You all hear the light _scuffle_ of footsteps outside. The high noon sun has begun its slow descent, shadows have lengthened imperceptibly as the time has passed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2010)

Helicrates quickly moves next to Ivy, and drawing his sword he puts it at her throat.* "Those better not be your men, and if they are, you can consider yourself a prisoner."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2010)

Still with his bow in hand, Durzo heads towards the door, "I will check it out, but it's probably the Bone Witch returning, nothing more."

Still on the alert for trouble though, he makes his way there trying to keep out of sight as we makes his way down the short hallway to the witch's front porch (or whatever she has instead).

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

"Nothing more? We are chatting with an intruder in her home. Maybe she will not be happy about this..." Teth responds.

[sblock=ooc]

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Nov 9, 2010)

Standing at the doorway of Candour's abode, Durzo sees the bone-witch walk slowly into the small hamlet of huts.  She moves soundlessly and carefully, as her skirts flick up around her feet withered bare feet can be seen.  

Sightless eyes seem to turn towards Durzo.  The witch stops, in her arms she cradles a number of long white wax candles.  She cocks her head to one side.
"Hello half-breed....what brings you..." the witch rasps, and then her voice trails off becoming a strange hiss.  
Her head turns towards her hut and a withered brow furrows.
"What is this? Who stands in my house?" 

Inside the hut, Ivy stands and rolls her eyes.  She raises her hands placatingly as Helicrates stands closer to her.
"Now you're in trouble, the unpleasant bone witch is going to curse us all..." she drawls, "I suppose I had better put all the bones back properly....carved from some poor child no doubt..."
Ivy idly pushes the bones around on the table before her.

[sblock=Teth]Your magical awareness notes that Candour has opened her warren in readiness[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Nov 9, 2010)

ooc: So sorry!


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Durzo greets the witch, "We came to protect your boniness again at Goble's request.  We found an intruder that would appear to be not too fond of you and your heritage."

He stands aside to let her precede him back inside.

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +, Will +11; Defense +4)

Not able to come up with a better answer than the one Durzo just gave, Teth remains silent.

[sblock=ooc]

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2010)

*"Yes, this is the intruder. She was toying with your bones"* assures Helicrates, shaking the woman from the arm.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2010)

Durzo chuckles, "Yeah, more like fingering your bones."

He smiles in remembered experiences with Trixie and her lingering fingering.  Shaking his head to focus on the matter at hand, his attention returns to hear what the bone witch has to say, as surely Helicrates wasn't making sexual euphemisms. 

______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Nov 13, 2010)

"Oh good grief" mutters Ivy, glaring at Helicrates as he grabs her arm, "Been a while since you've been around a decent woman, soldier?"

Candour shuffles past Durzo, into her delapidated abode and faces Ivy. Her withered features betray no amusement in the circumstances. Again her empty sockets seem to sweep across all the occupants with an icy gaze.

"This creature" she rasps, "Must die"

The witch extends a skeletal hand towards Ivy, who leans back slightly despite looking unperturbed. Virulent power swirls around the witch's hand, the air in the room acquires a sudden sickly taste.

OOC: At this point, I'd like reflex saves from you all please!


[sblock=Teth]As you sense the witch's power pouring forth, another warren opens close to you all. [/sblock][sblock=Teth]Make a quick Knowledge (Warrens) roll after your reflex to identify it[/sblock]

A gust of wind sweeps through the hit, carrying with it a strange sickly sweet scent. Followed by a strangely echoing _boom_ as the wind strengthens and throws table and chairs around the room. It appears to have come from the wall directly behind you.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2010)

Durzo lifts an eyebrow and asks, "Really? She appears to be a little tough to kill and he have her captured... Oh crap, what's going on?"

_<<Reflex (1d20+7=10); Uh oh. >>_
 ______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth tries to avoid the upcoming danger and to identify it.

[sblock=ooc]

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2010)

*"What is this sorcery!?"* exclaims the warrior, not letting lose of Ivy.

Ref: 7 I'm toasted.


----------



## Friday (Nov 25, 2010)

Helicrates and Durzo find themselves thrown roughly aside and buffeted by strong winds, carrying with it that strange sickly scent.  

Ivy uses the moment to wrench her arm free from Helicrates' grasp as he is shoved aside, muttering an expletive at the warrior as she does.  

Candour is thrown forward, stretching out her arms, her deathly sorcery curling up and around her bony arms.  

Teth remains standing, leaning on the nearby doorframe for support, and turns to look at the source of the sudden gale.  
The back wall of the hovel is _not there_.  
Instead of the wall there is a strange _wavering_ in the air, as though smoky glass were hovering in the air.  Behind it lies a thick forest, the air pouring through is humid and carries the sickly stench of decay.  

Standing in the room is a short but skinny man with a shaved head, dressed in coarse brown robes and nervously running a slender hand over his shaved pate.  A strange spidery tattoo can be seen across his tanned face.

"Dammit to Hood Rend! Took you long enough!" snaps Ivy as she vaults over the table and the fallen witch, towards the harried man.

"Sorry Ivy...got a bit waylaid..." replies the man, whom Ivy called Rend.

Rend quickly steps into the wavering air behind him and appears on the other side of the apparition, some distance off amongst the strange thick trees.  

Ivy is making her way towards the portal as well.

[sblock=Teth]The other warren appears to belong to D'rek, the goddess of decay - often known as the Worm of Autumn - her aspect is that of the cycle of decay between life and death.  Quite what one of her practitioners is doing in Candour's house right now, appearing to help this strange woman, is beyond you at the moment...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2010)

*OOC:*


Is this some kind of teleport? Sorry don't have that many background info.


----------



## Friday (Nov 28, 2010)

OOC: In a manner of speaking - Warren travel is sort of like stepping into another realm where distances there are different, so you can travel somewhere more quickly by warren.  Essentially someone has opened a gateway into D'rek's Warren right behind you - this chap Rend has stepped through and now Ivy is making a dash for it as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


Is it dangerous to move through a warren you don't control? Can you be trapped in there?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2010)

Durzo stands back up and steadies himself, exclaiming, "Where in the blazes did that blighter come from?!"

Still clutching his bow, he looses a shot at the man through the wavering air, not knowing or caring what mystical powers are at work.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Stand Up
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at Rend; Magic Bow (1d20+6=12)
Deadly Aim and Precise[/sblock]______________________






Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2010)

*"No one escapes on Helicrates!" *proclaims the warrior, as he stands up and performs a might jump, positioning himself next to the fleeting pair. He lashes at the man in brown robes, hoping to paralyze him in the spot.

_Using a HP to get instant up, and then jumping (Acrobatics: 26) next to the hopefully bad guys. Then using Gladius of Torment: 20 attack, for DC: 20 lethal dmg and DC (fort): 14 paralyses. Using all out attack, hence dropping 3 defense for 3 extra attack._


----------



## Friday (Nov 30, 2010)

OOC (Teth): Only if you were someone who couldn't access a warren yourself - of course, not all the warrens allow you to travel through them.  Telas is not a commonly used travel warren, but it is theoretically possibly.  Quite where you would end up is another matter...

OOC (Helicrates): Just to clarify a point before we move on - do you jump through the 'gate' after the man in robes?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2010)

OOC: I was more in the mood of "Piercing his heart from the other side and messing with his portal all at once" but if I have to step through, I will.


----------



## Friday (Dec 1, 2010)

Durzo's arrow flies through the wavering air to reappear some distance away from Rend, who's expression changes from one of harassment to pure fright.  It's as though the arrow were fired through the surface of water, the perspective seems _wrong_ somehow.  

Leaping to his feet and drawing his sword, Helicrates reaches the 'portal' as Ivy does.

Both fall into the warren.

And reappear some distance away, near Rend who has now started backing away into the strangely rotting vegetation.  

Still wielding his sword, Helicrates' lunge narrowly misses Rend.  

OOC: This may be a touch late, but can I have some initiative rolls?  And for the record, Voda that was a very good hit but there is some _disorientation_ on stepping through this particular warren - sorry


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2010)

Seeing Helicrates cross-over, Durzo curses, "Oh hell!  Are either of you able to keep that open?"

He is hoping that either the bone witch or Teth can do so before he leaps after Helicrates.

<<Initiative (1d20+12=27)>>

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* [/sblock]______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 1, 2010)

_OOC: Can't I attempt a concentration check to save from the disorientation? Initiative: 17 _


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2010)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth tries to summon Telas influence around the woman and the other warren user, blinding them with smoke.

[sblock=ooc]

Use Obscure to take their sight. If it isn't working that way, I will try obscure the PCs from them.

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Dec 27, 2010)

OOC (General): Busy month again! Had some 'net issues too. All sorted (hopefully) now though 

OOC (Helicrates): The disorientation is not of a nature you would be familiar with, noth being a seasoned traveller of warrens - the effect would appear to be something to do with the warren you are entering. Now it's happened, I'll allow conc checks if it occurs again.


Leaping to her feet Ivy snarls, a small knife having found its way into her hands. She swipes at Helicrates.

(Ivy) 1d20+8=21 vs defense.  Toughness DC = 16 for lethal damage.

Standing off to one side, Rend's face pales with terror. His head snaps round as Teth lets the power of Telas seep into his warren, smoke begins to curl up around Rend and Ivy's feet. The priest closes his eyes, mouth quivering, and begins to chant.

OOC (Teth): Rend is attempting to counter your spell, can I have a caster power check? 
Rend (D'rek's Warren) 1d20+5=23

Standing in front of the portal, Candour raises her bony arms, her outstretched fingers appear to gently touch the blurry edges. Roiling emerald smoke flickers into existence at her fingertips and curls upwards around the boundary of the portal.

"I will hold this door...as long as I can" calls Candour, the strange emerald light of her power casting an eerie glow around her fearsome features, "Best hope we do not attract the attention of the resident goddess..."

OOC: Hope this all makes sense - I have left my rulebook at home and don't have an electronic copy! For shame! 
Happy New Year you guys!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2010)

*"Once I kill this bufoon, you'll be trapped here, bitch!"* belows the warrior, as his size increases, and strikes at the enemy mage with his now huge sword.

_Grow to Large. Attack with  Gladius of Torment: 21 for DC: 20 lethal dmg and DC (fort): 14 paralyses._


----------



## Friday (Dec 29, 2010)

*GM is vague.*

OOC: Sorry Voda, am being lame and inattentive - Ivy actually attacked Helicrates but I hadn't put all the details in.  See the above edited post.  I doubt you'll be in danger but can we resolve it and then we'll sort out your action?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 30, 2010)

Durzo comments, "We better end this quick then."

He moves into position to have a clear line of fire, then aims his magic bow sending a precise shot at Rend hitting him in the head.  After the shot he shifts to put some cover between himself and their two opponents.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:*  Get a clear shot, fire and then move to cover if possible
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at Rend: Magic Bow (1d20+6=26) Critical Threat!
Blast 4, Penetrating 4, Deadly Aim (+1 Dmg per 2 ranks Attack succeeds beating Defense)[/sblock]______________________





Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2010)

Teth fails to summon Telas influence in the foreign warden...

Power Check = 9


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2010)

_OOC: Sure. His save is 17, so he takes no damage. Plus, since he has abortion 2, he uses the absorbed damage to boost his Toughness +2 for a total of +7._


----------



## Friday (Jan 2, 2011)

Ivy's wild swing at Helicrates misses, cursing loudly she watches the man suddenly increase in size. She stands, mouth gaping as her eyes follow the sudden change.

"Hood's hoary balls!" she exclaims. 

The giant warrior's gladius cuts through the air, suddenly slowing centimetres from Rend's body as though the air around the priest had become strangely _thick_. 

However the weapon still manages to graze his skin leaving a small blood trail across where it hits. The imbued power of the weapon has an immediate effect on the priest. Muscles lock in place, pain shadows Rend's face as the chill power of Helicrate's blade courses through him.

Rend is now _slowed_.

Despite this, Rend continues his chant albeit forcing the words from his lips with difficultly. 
Perhaps D'rek turns her eye towards him, here in her realm or perhaps despite appearances, he is in fact an adept practitioner of his art but he manages to push back Teth's obscuring cloud of smoke though it is clear that the effort costs him as sweat pours from his creased brow and his legs seem to shake.

Durzo's arrow screams through the air, the spirits imbued within it brushing past any wards the priest could muster. 

The arrow pierces his skull, shattering bone and spilling gore over Helicrates' armour and Ivy's forearms as she throws them up protectively over her face.

For a few moments there is complete silence as Rend's body topples over, with Ivy scrabbing backwards to get out of the way. A strangely surprised expression occupies her pale features, her gaze sweeping up to Helicrates, across to Durzo and to Teth. Something in her expression suggests that she was weighing up her chances and coming to an unpleasant conclusion.

An ear-splitting shriek fills the air. Something thrashes through the forest beyond the portal. 

There is a strange _whump_ and air suddenly rushes in on where the group are standing, with force that buffets you all. 

I'd like everyone to make Reflex saves please!

"The gate falters! She wakes!" croaks Candour.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2011)

Reflex Save (1d20+7=18)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 2, 2011)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +4)

"Who?" Teth calls back.

[sblock=ooc]



Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jan 3, 2011)

The roaring wind makes it difficult to hear Candour's reply, but her familiar rasp still reaches Teth's ears.

"The Worm of Autumn, Wizard!" she hisses, "And I fear-"

Another whump fill the air as the portal closes behind you all, cutting off the rest of the Bonewitch's reply.  A dull green flash crackles around the place where the portal was.  

"Perfect!" spits Ivy, "Kill the Hood-forsaken priest in his own goddess' warren!"

OOC: Will just wait for Voda before we resolve the reflex rolls.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 3, 2011)

*"Good shot!" *confirms Helicrates. When the mage falls and the strange winds threates to throw his huge fram off balance, the large warrior jumps out of the way, with a grace that betrays his size.

Ref: 22


----------



## Friday (Apr 14, 2012)

_Originally hired by the encumbent merchant, Goble Fenn of the House of Coins, you find yourselves sent to guard the welfare of a dead woman.  Attacked on route by the faceless assassins of the House of Blades, led by someone the witch has identified as an Imperial Claw - an arm of Empress Laseen - and left with no-one to question, you count yourselves lucky for having survived what turned out to be an eventful evening for many within the city of Kindle.
A brief trip to the Plaza of the Houses tells you many in the priesthoods and noble families were harangued by shadowy assailants through the night, and you witness a confrontation between the priests of the House of Faith and the master assassins of the House of Blades. Not the only ones to watch this confrontation, you are watched by a dusk-skinned man and his alabaster-skinned companion whom Goble Fenn seems to know of.  Before explaining anything, Goble charges you to bring the dead witch to a meeting at the Assembly that afternoon.
On returning to Candour's crude abode, you are confronted by a wise-cracking huntress who claims to have Tarthenal blood - evidently true as she quickly recovers from wounds incurred in a brief scuffle. A scuffle that ends with a portal opening at your backs, apparently created by a companion to the huntress, into the Warren of D'rek.
A fight ensues, you all enter the warren and the unfortunate priest of D'rek is cut down.
Candour waits in her grubby hut unable to hold the portal into the warren open as the Worm of Autumn notices you, the trespassers in her realm....._

Rend lies in the dirt and mud, amidst rotting vegetation and crawling insects, blood slowly congealing around his wounds. Ivy stands over him, exasperation and fear fighting for dominance on her freckled face.
She points an accusing finger at all of you.
"Look what you've done!" she snaps, "Killed one of the Worm's own in her realm!"
The woman begins to pace, glancing round nervously. No further sounds have issued from the surrounding trees since that first shriek of outrage.
"We're done for now, she'll take the very skin from our bones and leave us alive whilst doing it.....Fener's rotting hooves, I hope you all have strong gods to pray to....."

OOC:Welcome back!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2012)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +4)

Teth recognizes that they are in a very bad situation. He can only hope to escape from this realm to another where he has more control and from there back home...

[sblock=ooc]

Using full-round action to give up the strike aura and gain Super Movement Dimensional Travel (to Telas) realm with the portal extra (see teleportation).

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2012)

"Teth, you must do something! And quick!" exclaims Helicrates, he is still of huge proportions, and keeps the woman's actions narrowed.


----------



## Friday (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=Teth]As you draw in the power of Telas, shape it to your needs and utter the spell-signs to open a portal, you notice....a strange..._resistance_ to your sorcery....

Caster power check, please![/sblock]

[sblock=Helicraters]Amidst the sudden panic, as Teth seems to still and summon his sorcery, you notice that your companion, Durzo, has not risen from where he was thrown during the brief gale that shook you all moments ago.  You don't remember him receiving any obvious blows or damage from Ivy and her now-deceased companion but he seems still nonetheless....[/sblock]

The shriek sounds again, this time the _outrage_ is evident. A short distance away, the tall and broken trees sway in sudden movements as though something were crashing it's way through them. Something _large_.

"Indeed mage, your abnormally tall friend has the right of it! Get us out of here!" hisses Ivy, her gaze transfixed on the approaching, but unseen, creature "I don't think we can hope to throw ourselves on D'rek's mercy...."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Caster power check.
Question: Super-movements have normally a maximum power rank of 2. Can I "overcharge" to increase my chance to succeed on a power check?


----------



## Friday (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=Teth OOC]







Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caster power check.
> Question: Super-movements have normally a maximum power rank of 2. Can I "overcharge" to increase my chance to succeed on a power check?



Consider yourself _overcharged_ 

You've succeeded against the 'resistance' to Teth's sorcery but if you tarry, you'll need to make another roll - something does not want you to escape. As it is, the effort of opening the portal to Teth's warren from here will cause him to be _fatigued_ - effectively Teth can maintain this for another round before becoming _exhausted_[/sblock]

Sweat breaks out across Teth's forehead as he concentrates.

A sudden wave of warmth spills across the area you all stand in. Light fissures out from a strange 'crack' in the space before the wizard, smoke curls up and out from the strange 'portal' before him.

"Trabant take me....you're opening a portal!" gasps Ivy, her mouth wide.

She seems to shake herself and darts over to Rend's prone form, her hands ruffle something in his robes and the huntress steps back to Teth's side.

[sblock=OOC]Notice checks from both Teth and Helicraters, if you please![/sblock]

The shining portal stands open, for the moment....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2012)

Helicrates notices only that the woman retrieved something from the fallen wizard's robes. He does not care for now. His big hand reaches out to grab Durzo's fallen form. He then positions himeslf behind the woman and surrounds her with his huge arm.* "We might be enemies, but none shall be left behind with that."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2012)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +4)
Condition: Fatigued

"Move you fools! I cannot hold it open for long" 
Teth demands, only waiting for mere moments, before stepping through he portal and let it close behind him.

[sblock=ooc]
Holding it only open for one round and then stepping through it after delaying to the end of the round. Not waiting for becoming exhausted, but I really hope they come with him.

Warren Telas (35 PP):
Currently set to opening a portal to the Telas realm.









*OOC:*


Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)





[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2012)

* "Already done!"* Helicrates pushes the woman through, fitting his big frame into the portal.


----------



## Friday (Apr 23, 2012)

*The Warren of Telas*

The bright light fades as you step through the strange fissure in the air and the sudden heat hits you like something physical. Warm rock is beneath your feet, steam rising from cracks and fissures in the ground. The heat is dry and heavy, it makes breathing a little more laboured. 

You appear to be standing on an outcrop of the warm rock the stretches over a ravine. Far below lies a dull orange-red glimmer, a strange mockery of a river, from which heat rises lazily. In the distance lies a flat plain of similar terrain, the sky is dark and grey. Lightning flickers far off, the subsequent rumble of thunder is faint.

[sblock=Teth]You are tired (_fatigued_), the effort of stepping into the place your very power flows from has cost you. It was clear the Goddess was opposing you, though you know that had she put even the slightest additional effort in preventing you leaving then you would not have left. While not outright hostile, Telas is hardly hospitable. When you have used it for travel in the past you have stepped through only briefly - barely a day or two at the most - and always with sufficient provisions, namely _water_. The heat will sap even the strength of the toughest traveller. You'll need some time to rest, though you'll recover more quickly here as the power of Telas suffuses the very rock. The warmth beneath your feet is both healing and at the same time wearing.[/sblock]

"Well" mutters Ivy, her hands placed on her hips, "At least we won't die _immediately_"

On stepping into this realm, Helicraters has lain Durzo gently on the warm rock you stand on. The man's face is pale though his shallow breath can be seen in the slight rise and fall of his chest, however he remains unresponsive.

[sblock=OOC]If either of you have the skill, a Medicine check can be performed here[/sblock]

What do you do?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2012)

The giant man shrugs into his medium size again, and kneels next to Durzo.* "Be more grateful witch, we could have left you on the other side."* he coments over his shoulder as he checks his comrade's condition.

_Medicine: 23_


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2012)

Ivy's mouth opens to utter a retort to the giant's comment, but appears to think better of it.  The huntress sits herself down on one of the nearby rocks and pulls her leather gloves off, gently laying a hand on the warm rock.

The heat seems to become more pressing, not necessarily increasing but you are all becoming more aware of it.....

[sblock=Helicraters]You examine Durzo as he lies on the barren ground.  You note his breathing is shallow but not laboured, there are no obvious injuries, no bleeding wounds or bruising that you can see.  A closer look reveals some light bruises around his temple, as though something had struck him - reasons indicates he may have struck his head as fell when D'rek first made her irritation known amidst the sudden strong winds in that other realm.  
You've seen similar things on the battlefield, moons ago, men struck down by blunt force.  You've stood with cutters as they've examined those injured like this.  They've spoken of swelling in the skull, difficult to relieve with their usual tools, and a sleep from which these souls are unlikely to wake.  You already know that Durzo will not respond to any ministrations you might make. This would take High Denul or perhaps even the intervention of the goddess, Soliel, and mother of healing herself....[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2012)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +4)
Condition: Fatigued

"I have to rest now, but I will try to set a warding around us to help us withstanding Telas' might." 
Teth explains before he closes his eyes in concentration.

[sblock=ooc]
Teth will try to create an area, where people get attuned to the Warren of Telas. See below for mechanical effects.

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Intended setting
Immunity 6 (Heat, Fire) (Affect others, Area (burst), Fading, Total Fade, Slow Fade) - 18 pp + ranks in slow fade

or

Immunity 6 (Heat, Fire) (Affect others, Area (burst), continuous) - 24 pp 










*OOC:*


Usual Setting
Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)





[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2012)

Helicrates stands up, with a grim expression in his face. *"Durzo will not awake, not without the intervention of a high Denlu... I've seen this before, a strong hit in the head."* he remains there, gloom airs around him * "This is a terrible end for a warrior" *


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2012)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +4)
Condition: Fatigued

Teth slowly opens his eyes.
"Do you know any such healer or do we have to relieve him ... ? If we caanot help him, we shouldn't prolong his suffering." 

[sblock=ooc]
Teth will try to create an area, where people get attuned to the Warren of Telas. See below for mechanical effects.

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Intended setting
Immunity 6 (Heat, Fire) (Affect others, Area (burst), Fading, Total Fade, Slow Fade) - 18 pp + ranks in slow fade

or

Immunity 6 (Heat, Fire) (Affect others, Area (burst), continuous) - 24 pp 










*OOC:*


Usual Setting
Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)





[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2012)

*"If we ever get back to kindle, I think our boss could contact such healer, I don't think he wants to loose an asset like Durzo, specially after paying him such a sum of money." *Helicrates reasons. *I might be wrong, but I'm not taking his life. So hurry up and takes out of this place, I want to be back at Kindly before dinner."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2012)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +4)
Condition: Fatigued

"You misunderstand the situation. We just angered a goddess and I was barely able to open the portal for our escape. She cannot reach us in another Warren, but we should be careful to just return to Kindly.
But I can open a portal for you if you insist after I created some wards and rested." 

[sblock=ooc]
Teth will try to create an area, where people get attuned to the Warren of Telas. See below for mechanical effects.

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Intended setting
Immunity 6 (Heat, Fire) (Affect others, Area (burst), Fading, Total Fade, Slow Fade) - 18 pp + ranks in slow fade

or

Immunity 6 (Heat, Fire) (Affect others, Area (burst), continuous, selective) - 25 pp 










*OOC:*


Usual Setting
Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)





[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2012)

*"If you put it like that, I guess I have no rush, if you can do something about the heat" *Helicrates retorts. He turns to the huntress.* "Its time for you to speak up woman, why were you after the dead witch?"*


----------



## Friday (Apr 28, 2012)

*The Warren of Telas*

[sblock=Teth]
OOC: How many ranks of slow fade are you using here? Just so I can work out how long the first description of your ward will last - that would be the better of the two to go with because you can set the ward and leave it, allowing yourself to rest and get rid of the fatigued effect
Teth will need an hour or so to recover from the fatigue - assuming he does nothing else sorcerous (apart from create this ward)[/sblock]

Teth's sorcery creates a faint, hazy circle of light over the rocky floor.  It encircles you all and the oppressive heat of this warren suddenly seems much more bearable.     

"As I said before, giant, I hunt the Bonewitch's creators.  Two necromancers in the city of Kindle" she explains curtly, "Hardly a forgiving endeavour and not one I anticipated being so problematic"

Ivy glares up at Helicraters, eyes narrowed.  

"I might ask what you are all doing protecting her? Hired by that meddline fat merchant you said? What's his stake in all this? I'm surprised he's interfering in things like this mere days before the Malazan army marches on Kindle" she muses, "By the time we return, or rather _if_ we return, the Imperial Claw will likely have killed everyone who didn't bargain with them and there'll be sappers at the broken city walls giving Kindle even more ruins...."

The woman's frustration is palpable.  She jabs a finger at Helicraters, taking care not to touch his armour.  

"I'm not afraid of you giant, take you out of that armour and drop that bloody sword and I'd give you cause to regret dragging me through bloody warrens!" 

OOC: Teth requires some time to rest before attempting to open a portal out of the warren - this will be approx 1-2 hours once we've clarified some mechanics.

Helicraters: Make a sense motive check, if you please!

You can use this time to distribute additional powerpoints - consider yourselves PL 6 now - see OOC thread.

PS If the 'pink' for Ivy's speech isn't easy to read, let me know!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2012)

Helicrates grins at the finger pointed at him. He laughs slighlty, then more profusely, until his good hearted laughs fills the silence. *"My dear woman, if you could take me out of this cursed armor, you'll be better magician than the combined high mages of all the warrens themselves. This armor, and this sword, they are cursed items, I cannot part off them, they are so attached to my body you could not take them apart, even if you cut me down to size. So sorry, but I will not be able to comply and show you my naked torso even if you ask nicely."* the warrior ends his explanation with a chuckle to himself. 
*"I do not know, and do not care what the fat good for nothing merchant wants with the dead witch, as long as he keeps filling my pockets with gold coins; if you ask me, necromancy is disgusting, but there's no denying that she's one powerful walking skeleton. If my intuition doesn't fail me, the witch and the necromancers have something prepared for the Malazan army, so I wouldn't count to see the city in ruins when we return. If we do," *he shrugs. *"I have survived the empire's forces before, I'm a survivor, I'll find some way to pull through."*

_Sense motive: 8_


----------



## Friday (May 5, 2012)

*The Warren of Telas*

The warrior's words have some impact as the edges of Ivy's mouth curl up slightly, betraying her apparent amusement at Helicrates' retort. Running a hand through her now sweat-sodden hair, she grins wolfishly at the giant.
"Trabant take you, giant, I don't believe I've had an offer like that in a while......not in my line of work" 
Ivy stands and stretches, making a show of easing out kinks in her back.  The huntress cuts a fine figure in her form-fitting leather armour. 
"Your command of this place is impressive, wizard, but you're no High Mage.....should I have heard of you before?" Ivy turns sharply, facing Helicrates "And you, a man trapped in his armour? What an unfortunate curse.....I've never encountered anything quite like that....have you had your friend here look at the power that binds it to you? One who can apparently dance out of the wrath of a goddess and tame his Warren is surely one who can undo your curse...."
The woman smiles slowly, almost lazily, and turns to look at the surrounding landscape. 
"As for Kindle......do you know how the Empire takes cities like it? Let me tell you gentlemen...Laseen will sit her pert bottom on her bloody throne and command the Claw to enter Kindle undetected, she'll charge them to seek out the local assassin's guild" Ivy pauses, turning to face the two men once more with a troubled expression on her face, "The Empress will offer the guild's master something they cannot refuse, in exchange for their help in eliminating those in authority. She'll offer them Kindle, the price of it is the heads of each high-ranking member of the Houses and worse still, she'll give them the means to do it - whether with poisoned blade or otataral sword" 
"Kindle will fall to the Malazan Empire, whatever Goble is trying to orchestrate will not stand to protect it.  The ones I seek, the necromancers will not care.  They will simply go elsewhere, they are here only because it is convenient to them for some reason, though I don't know what that is"

[sblock=Helicrates]Ivy simply appears exasperated with her situation. You can tell she is not afraid of you, despite having experienced first-hand what you are capable of. This is not a woman who is easily rattled by her odd circumstances. You find this aspect of her quite charming, in other circumstances....who knows?

OOC:Could you make a Wisdom roll please? Just D20 + Wisdom modifier[/sblock]

[sblock=Teth]The wards you have created are stable enough for now, they will hold back the rigours of Telas for long enough that you can rest in comparative comfort until you feel able to open a portal back to your own realm. 

OOC:Could make a Notice check and a then a Sense Motive check please?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


requested checks are rolled below.


----------



## Friday (May 6, 2012)

*The Warren of Telas*

[sblock=Teth]Now that your wards have been set, though they will fade, your mind is freed from the effort of bending Telas to your will.  This allows you to rest and recover before you attempt to take your companions and yourself from this realm. 
You hear Ivy address a question at you, but that's not what catches your attention.  It's more the way she addresses Helicrates that raises an eyebrow - you're no stranger to the lure of an attractive woman but something here suggests she is trying to charm your friend....not in a sorcerous sense, you can detect no other power at work here other than your own but definitely something is going on.
Something about this woman suggests to you that she uses the truth only when it is convenient....but perhaps the effort of bringing everyone here has simply worn you out and your suspicions are merely the product of a tired mind...

OOC: Good first roll...._not_ so good second one![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2012)

Helicrates just laughs, hands on his hips, looking good.

_Wisdom roll is of course, a 1_


----------



## Friday (May 7, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> _Wisdom roll is of course, a 1_




Just a sucker for a pretty face my friend....


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2012)

Teth (Tough +6, Fort +7, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +4)
Condition: Fatigued

Something isn't quite right, but unable to pinpoint the problem, Teth can only watch what happens...

[sblock=ooc]
Are the changes/spent PP approved? Shall I change my sheet?

Warren Telas (35 PP):

Intended setting
Immunity 6 (Heat, Fire) (Affect others, Area (burst), Fading, Total Fade, Slow Fade) - 18 pp + ranks in slow fade

or

Immunity 6 (Heat, Fire) (Affect others, Area (burst), continuous, selective) - 25 pp 










*OOC:*


Usual Setting
Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)





[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (May 7, 2012)

*The Warren of Telas*

IGNORE this - I've managed to put the wrong rolls in!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2012)

Helicrates grip on the swor is ferrous. The sword,also cursed, cant be taken from him.


----------



## Friday (May 7, 2012)

*The Warren of Telas*

Ivy's smile grows wider, she walks languidly over to Helicrates and stands before him.  Her head tilts back slightly as she looks up appreciatively.  With one hand she reaches up to brush another errant strand of her fiery red hair from her face.
"I'm sure you understand, I'm not out to make enemies and I don't wish any ill on Kindle or those in it.  I'm simply trying to rid our world of something evil" she says calmly, then adds "So I do apologise for this"
Ivy's expression hardens and her hand snakes out, straight for Helicrates' gladius.

Ivy attacks (disarm) Helicrates with 13
If this succeeds, then the following roll of 9 is an opposed Strength check vs Helicrates

[sblock=OOC]You can both roll initiative after this....


[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - those changes are fine, you can go ahead and update your sheet.  

Apologies for the previous post - first time trying the integrated dice roller and I clearly have not got the hang of it! I also couldn't work out how to delete a post....[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (May 7, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> Helicrates grip on the swor is ferrous. The sword,also cursed, cant be taken from him.




"Hood's balls!" curses Ivy, deftly leaping back as she fails to get a grip on the gladius.

Roll initiative!

Ivy = 29


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2012)

"Wrong move slut, now you die!" bellows Helicrates as he begins to grow...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2012)

Teth (Tough +7, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +5)
Condition: Fatigued

Teth tries to ready himself...

[sblock=ooc]
Is Teth still fatigued?

First action will be a fullround action to choose his variable settings

Warren Telas (40 PP):








*OOC:*



usual setting:
Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +4 (16 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +5 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +8 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +4 (4 PP)





[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (May 8, 2012)

*Ivy, the Necromancer Hunter*

Ivy, the Necromancer Hunter (Defence +8)

Teth is no longer _fatigued_

A feral grin appears on Ivy's face as she watches Helicrates grow.
"That trick will never get old...." she mutters, with one hand she pulls a small knife from sheath on her wrist and flings it at the warrior.

Ivy throws her knife at Helicrates = 24 (possible critical hit)
Toughness save DC = 19 (if critical)
Toughness save DC = 14

Initiative Order:
Ivy,
Helicrates,
Teth,


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2012)

As he finishes growing, the knife stick to Helicrates side falls to the ground, barely dipped in his blood. He chuckles *"What did you expected to accomplish woman?" *the warrior axe, bringing his sword to point a the assassin.* "Even in the unlike occasion that you managed to kill me, Teth would have left you to die here in the Warren of Tellas."* he grins.* "If you had not betrayed our trust for a little longer, you might have even managed to at least see the sky of the world before I cut you down to size. Now, I'll have to sacrifice you to the God of Tellas, may your blood be a fair price of our stay in his house!" *with the final phrase, Helicrates prepared the sword to strike down Ivy; but instead reached out with his giant arm, to grab the huntress by the waist, and lift her from the ground.

_Grappling Ivy: Strength is now 28, hence Grapple has grown to +12_


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2012)

Teth (Tough +7, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +5)
Condition: Fatigued

Teth concentrates to sort his magic to help his giant companion in the fight... even as it seems not necessary for now.

[sblock=ooc]
fullround action to choose his variable settings

Warren Telas (40 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +5 (20 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +6 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +6 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +6 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +10 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Immunity Fire (half effect, affect others) (5 PP)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +5 (5 PP)[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2012)

*Ivy, the Necromancer Hunter*

Ivy, the Necromancer Hunter (Defence +8)

Ivy's opposed Grapple check = 19

Ivy shouts in surprise as Helicrates wraps a enlarged arm around her waist and lifts her clear of the barren rock she stood on moments before.  Her efforts to wriggle out of his grasp go unrewarded.  

"Damn you, you great oaf!" she snaps, "I've fought worse than you...!

The woman continues to struggle in the great warrior's grasp.

Ivy is now _Grappled_ by Helicrates
An opposed Grapple check is required each round to maintain the Grapple, unless either party elects to use an ability requiring a standard action.

Initiative Order:
Ivy,
Helicrates,
Teth,


----------



## Friday (May 20, 2012)

OOC: Just a wee reminder - it's Teth's action next, if there's anything he wants to do.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Teth took a fullround action after Helicrates made his grapple. Isn't his turn coming before Teth's?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2012)

_OOC: You're right I guess, crushing time! Delaying action to use Stunning blow (+7 attack, DC 25 or get knocked out) on her depending on her reply_

Helicrates looks at the struggling woman. *"Give me one reason not to crush you like the treacherous viper you are."*


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Teth took a fullround action after Helicrates made his grapple. Isn't his turn coming before Teth's?



Apologies, yes.  It would be Helicrates 

Ivy, the Necromancer Hunter (Defence +8)

Struggling in the warrior's grip, Ivy slams her fists ineffectually at his large arms.

"Just try it giant" she says, breathlessly, "I'll make sure you regret it!"

Ivy's save = 10

Ivy's struggles soon abate, her body falling limp in Helicrates' arms as his greater strength overwhelms her.  

Ivy is now _unconcious_

Sufficient time has passed for Teth to rest and recover from his ordeal in D'rek's Warren


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2012)

Helicrates shrugs. *"What do you think it happens to her if we leave her here? You can offer her as a sacrifice to your master, otherwise I suggest bringing her back, she might be useful as a hostage or slave."* The warrior gives an appreciative look at her again. *"Yeah, that kind of slave, hah!"*


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2012)

Teth (Tough +7, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11; Defense +5)
Condition: Fatigued

"There is no Ascendant in this Warren. But I don't want to leave her here. She is hardy and would maybe survive. I like this place without a possible knife at my throat. You can have your slave." Teth responds.

[sblock=ooc]


Warren Telas (40 PP):

Blast (Fire, Autofire, Penetrating) +5 (20 PP)
  AP: Blast (Fire, Line) +6 (1 PP)
AP: Blast (Fire, Cone) +6 (1 PP)
AP: Obscure (smoke) (smell and sight, Selective) +6 (1 PP)
AP: Fire Control +10 (1 PP)
AP: Environmental Control (Heat, Light) (Independent, Total Fade) +5 (1 PP)

Immunity Fire (10 PP) (already active)
Immunity Fire (half effect, affect others) (5 PP)
Strike (Aura, Fire)  +5 (5 PP)[/sblock]


----------

